# Reading > Philosophical Literature >  Quest In Reality

## little-self

PREFACE 

Over the ages mankind has been beset with many an obsessions; chief among-st them being GOD: Man has been following different paths, treading through different philosophies, has come across as many Masters, espoused to their 'word' discourses, talks. but instead of being enlightened, he has been baffled by the dead ends of the paths, as somehow in the course of time 'word' philosophies got replaced by 'symbolism, ritualism, worship : in place of GOD, the 'words of masters became destinations and destinations became hallow because the luster of the 'words' spoken by the master, was lost in the din of voices, now being raised by the followers; the voice of caste, creed, nationality, in place of unity of mankind which was the basic tenet of philosophies their masters espoused, cultural integration they enjoined them to follow! Every 'word' has been changed, distorted or discarded even though the names of the masters are entombed in the religions which have emerged after them, but instead-of their 'word' being followed or their revelations given weightage in daily life, or their life being made an example to live by; their philosophies and universal truth have been sidelined in the lanes of memory of man and he has very deviously concocted new potions which befit his standard. He has erected big mansions and housed in them the relics of his masters very diligently; worshiping them and these houses he calls as temples, mosques, synagogues, and churches. In them he, very beautifully keeps alive names of his masters but has completely forgotte

n the pillars of truth, upon which his master based his ideology - i.e. oneness of the mankind. By alighting himself with the worship of the relics, he has gone astray from the paths which originally enlightened him about himself and ultimately about 'GOD'. Down the ages, mankind has evolved through many a civilization. Reality of GOD has also gone through ten times more transformations by the super-imposition of half-truths and the tragedy is, we are caviling at our own ignorance. Our structure of human values, which stood on solid base of Sanatan Dharma (eternal Religion), a Dharma which is universal in approach and is based on practical philosophy of brotherhood of humanity, was jolted by an event in the history of Bharat i.e. a war known as 'Mahabharata' which was fought fifty-five centuries ago. With its end, human values started descent in the abyss of time. This decline in values has completely taken us away from Reality and in its place we have invented our own brand of truths, from super-imposed half-truths, which at once is the by-product of our ignorance leading us to accept as truth. Truth super-imposed by our limited realities has inculcated in us narrow vision whereas Sanatana Dharma had much wider vision, encompassing the whole universe and subsuming in it all the diversity of human thoughts. A harmonious amalgamation of different philosophies, thus imparting in it a global vision! But this wider VISION has been narrowed into many segments and the Reality that was, that is, has been superimposed by these segments and thus has been divided into countless realities.

----------


## fudgetusk

WHat?

----------


## little-self

Pl. wait

----------


## little-self

This division of unchangeable Reality has brought a disquieting change in our outlook. Human values, the bases of our character, which we channelized in search of Reality, have been replaced again and again, in the gone by civilizations. This downward slide in human values brought successive civilizations to ignominious end. Their replacement with sensual values made human race yoke of its own ignorance; ignorance of Reality, as a result becoming the tool of its own ruin. 
How the Ultimate Reaility-we may also call it, Truth, GOD etc.- got to be changed and super-imposed by half-truths and further divided into many sub-Realities ?
Why at the rise of each civilization it is indivisible. unchangeable one Reality but at the fall of that civilization, it had been segmented into many sub-Realities?  
Did it go through the same process during each civilization, if that were so, was it the Reality that underwent the changes or the civilizations or the human race?
What are the constituent factors which wrought these changes? Are they local, universal or Samaskarik? 
Human race has evolved through nature's process of predestined principles and man of today, is the epitome of these evolutions! 
Now the question arises, as like 'nature, which gave birth to a jewel from its womb-called earth; has man been himself compatible to the level of Nature! 



Man being the jewel of earth, naturally, is the product of Nature and his progress too, is in consonance with the progression of Nature.
But this is half-truth. 
Man, unlike other species from whom he evolved is endowed with free will and he has willingly unaligned himself from nature and like Nature he has understood its art of duplication! By understanding its mysteries, he is inventing his own duplicates. In place of birds, he has his flying machines; computers are becoming good 'duplicate' of his brain. He is also learning its power of destruction. Very systematically he is destroying manifestations of Nature and is replacing them with his own creations. One day he may create his own duplicate Nature reasonably comparable to the original! 
From Stone Age to present day man is not a small achievement. His power of material creation is taking him at a very fast pace, towards unknown horizons and that day is not far off when he may set foot on planets, far away from moon and Mars and establish his suzerainty there also.
His assertion that by his going against the flow of Nature, he is mastering it, is again a half truth because either the Nature itself is willingly imparting him, its secrets, or anything that exists in Nature also exists in our minds and the mankind is merely going through a prefixed course and is simply furthering its evolution which is going towards its own logical end!
His constant endeavor to better Nature is not against its evolution. Nature, as we assume since is creation, is constantly moving on its principle of creation to sustenance-destruction. It, by its own intelligence is evolving an unimaginable beauty. It seems to expand and move at astronomical speed towards the inexhaustible void. 
Same way mankind is expanding its material objective world. Nothing extra-ordinary, both are progressing on a same evolutionary level. 
Both are permeated by the same cosmic intelligence. 
Material progress of Nature and the material progress of man are again on the same plane. 
As man has begun to distinguish between the two, it to a signal of defiance of Reality!. 
While he considers evolution of Nature as elementary he lauds his own creations as his brain-child, his inventions, his wonders. He separates his creations from Nature's and accepts the Reality of his objects. as Real.
He super-imposes his 'Reality' on the Reality and then separates the two Realities, which basically is one. Like Nature, he is also a creation and whatever he creates is also the part of the whole creation. 
Simultaneously, there is another force in him as well as in nature that is working in opposite to expansive force. These two forces work in opposite directions. 
The expansive force (energy) in elements is known as heat-force and the energy in the particles which manifest elements, is magnet-force. 
Both have opposite properties. Energy (force) expands outward, whereas magnetic (force) pulls inward. 
Both are one. There is only one force and that is magnetic force; heat is its by-product. 
When mankind understands this basic principle of creation, it will shed many misconceptions and would remove causes that super-impose half-Truths over Reality. 
When magnetic force submerges its sub-force (heat force), it constricts in itself all creations and assumes its original nature of pure magnetic state. It remains, no longer a force but relishes itself in cool existence- less state, till it again 'will' itself into activity and another big bang happens.

----------


## little-self

Science of today is silent beyond Big Bang but slowly it is exploring the vastness of cosmos and the nature too is revealing its mysteries. It may take thousands of years more but mankind is going in the right directions. 
In recent times there a talk of black holes in galaxies. Prof. Hawking has put a new light on the discovered black hole in Milkyways. He has theorized that its inward pull is so powerful that even a light beam does not escape its magnetic grip. Planets, stars, satellites and whatever comes within its magnetic pull, it gapes in its depthless mouth. After all what are these black holes in the galaxies and what role they play in the scheme of nature. 
Before the Big Bang (Theory), Willed activity happened in massless mass of magnetic void, energy unleashed in unimaginable quantum and scientists tell us about the later formation of cosmos. But they forgo or take lightly the original force which created the activity and Big Bang took place. 
After the formation of cosmos, they are moving at astronomical speed. From where they get the impetus to move at such a speed, which is hardly measurable, even in light years!
Each planet, star, comet has powerful magnetic force in its composition. In the moving galaxies whole mass of moving objects emit powerful beams of magnetic force, which forms a gigantic mass in the centre of each galaxy and creates a colossal pull in-ward, which gives highly charged impetus to the galaxy as a whole, thereby pushing it forward at such a high speed (momentum). Inward pull in each galaxy is linked to each other, through the moving particles though they are more charged in the centers of galaxies thus whole cosmos are on the move. The empty oceans of magnetic force in each and every galaxy in the cosmos are tunneled together thus forming a continuous depthless gigantic hole in the cosmos. 
Obviously magnetic force of the cosmos is contracting itself and moving backward (inward) whereas explosive force is expanding forward. Moving in contrast directions but complimenting each other's role in the scheme of nature. 
That is why light beam does not reflect back because it goes and goes in the depthless oceans and never comes back. Scientists are also coming, round to accept the fact that particles are conscious. Consciousness of each particle has united the whole universe in one vast consciousness knitting it into a single family of countless worlds. Originally, there was formless state of massless energy (magnetic) but later, after a willed activity, countless worlds of forms came into existence. 
And human race was born 
It is a marvelous creation of the universe 
Its mind is an exact duplicate of nature 
Its mind has the same levels of formation and consciousness. 
Unlike cosmos, which were created out of rubble (massless void), man evolved from gross creations. 
Like the gross creations (cosmos) projected over its original, human mind too projected material objects of cosmos. Cosmic consciousness permeates in each and every object in cosmos whether it be live or inert. But human beings are directly linked with cosmic consciousness because unlike gross creations, from whom it evolved, they are possessed of conscious 'particle' - Their minds not only keep duplicate copy of the whole universe in subtle state but transcend to the cosmic consciousness. Material creations in the cosmos and material images/ sounds in the human minds are logical outcome as the latter are the creation of the cosmos (nature). Their meeting level is human mind. As it possesses the whole cosmos in it, it has the capacity to unravel the secrets of cosmos because it possesses them already. So there is no super-imposition of half-truths or of Maya (material) on human mind! But as a logical consequence of its being a creation of material world (cosmos), it inherited in itself (mind) the total 'knowledge' of its creator (nature). As the Vedantic say that whatever is observed or experienced by mind, is half-truth, or Nature too is a half-truth (a dream) and like nature human minds are super-imposed by half-truths. It is a fact but only to the extent that all beings being transient (temporary) can't be truth as Truth is permanent and eternal! It is again a half-truth! Nothing is super-imposed on human mind as mind is the image of nature and whatever exists in nature, naturally exists in human mind. Only Vedantic super-impose the half-truth of Maya or material cover! Like there are so many levels of consciousness in the Universe; there are as many levels in human kind also. Mind is not total composition of man! It merely represents gross levels of nature. The original state of massless void was pure nature (magnetic) bliss; a super conscious state when cosmic consciousness too had submerged in it---a state of total bliss---Truth-Reality

----------


## little-self

Anything emerging out of Truth-Reality can't be half-truth, a dream of super-imposition! Whatever exists is a part of that Reality. Its creational levels are also many, casual, subtle, gross: Each level has its orbit of influence because when it emerges from higher to lower level, contrasting influences ensue, thereby creating new zones of consciousness which are misnamed as super-impositions. But when the backward journey starts, from gross to subtle to casual, uncovering each zone of consciousness, the levels thus transposed, enlighten the seeker that there are no half-truths, no dreams or super-impositions! Very clearly, it is perceived that humanity, though evolved of gross creations, is itself a unique representation of the cosmos as well as of Reality. It has all the capability not only to know the cosmos but to transcend them and become one with the Reality - super consciousness that abounds the cosmos but housed in humanity. Therefore, it would not be irrelevant to assert that humanity, which is attuned to Reality is indirectly responsible also for nature's creation. The super-consciousness; the total sum-up of universal intelligence, is also imparted in human race; it is the only species that can raise itself to that level by uncovering its levels of conscious to supra-consciousness. That it being the part of the Reality and as Reality has created the cosmos and humanity being directly linked with Reality, is thus responsible for the creation of Nature. So human race might have evolved of nature but the intelligence it possesses is capable to 'duplicate' nature or to create nature because that intelligence is part of the supra-consciousness! A unique, creation human race is: It is real, as out of Reality, only real can emerge! Nature also is true as from Truth, only truth can emerge. As nature is manifestation of Reality, man is manifestation of nature. Both have been put in the process of evolution and they have matured to today's specimens. How far they will go and mature, is the ultimate end of their evolutions! Many a masters in past have told us that nature and man are the 'play' of God! As the mysteries of nature are as yet unfathomable, God word is an enigma to man! He is a product of nature, so is content with his hemisphere of existence and his first endeavor is always to understand the environs around him and the nature. In this process, if he understands nature, he will automatically understand about himself (mankind) and in his reality, he will see the Reality---That Is. Nature's manifestations or man may have temporary existence but nature and life have continuous existence. They may seem to disappear for some time due to dissolution process but they again appear in creation process. 
Why they (nature, life) seem to disappear or appear? 
When the nature and life, after completing their evolutionary process, undergo dissolution process, gross bodies disintegrate, they transform into subtle state. Every object, live or inert, has its image/sound and when it disappears; its subtle bodies (images/sound) do not disintegrate. After the disappearance of gross bodies images, sound remain in the void! Gradually, images also disintegrate as the ingredients which support their existence, also disappear. But sound remains as it is permanent. Whether there is existence or not but sound exists for ever and when life, nature, images, all have assumed insentient state---massless void (Reality)---sound again creates activity into insentient Reality and produces Big Bang. Scientists have discovered a constant pitch- less voice (sound) coming from all directions. This sound creates activity in the insentient and as activity is the bye-law of nature and man; this is why both are always on the move, ever, ever, expanding. But magnetic force in them constricts their instant expansion, or worlds and life would disappear! When activity assumes its peak level, magnetic force also starts withdrawing (its inward pull increases to peak level of activity) and the third state of destruction begins. The activity produced in the insentient is automatic, according to the scientists. But the nature that is created of it, is conscious otherwise it could not produce life out of it. Only consciousness could pass on consciousness and when the physicists go beyond sub-atomic level, they will come to know the atom is conscious. From the continuous and constant process of evolution of nature it is logical to assume that it emerged out of mass-less void, to complete a cycle and after having completed its pre-destined journey comes back, again, to Reality! The process of evolution completes only when Nature has fulfilled its role of completion, i.e., when it has completely identified itself with Reality. Same is the role of 'life'. It too completes its evolutionary process when it has assumed to the status of Reality-when they both are identical-that is equal!

----------


## little-self

Thus to understand Reality, man has, first to understand Nature and when he comes to know about its mysteries, he understands both himself and the Reality. The author, of this book is not a scholar or a wise; he is merely a seeker, who has been a learner all his life, and after meeting his Master, he understood a fraction of Reality! That fraction he wants to expand and share with the association of the readers, by applying whatever he learnt at the Lotus Feet of his Master. In this endeavor, if he, unwittingly, commits mistakes, blunders, he may be excused because he is a learner, a seeker not a literate in the sense of the word. This task before him is gigantic and his 'knowledge' is limited. And he is aware; Reality is out of his grasp. But let us make a joint effort and plunge in the ocean of Reality. We may not be able to reach its ultimate depth but could go some levels and that is enough. A fraction is enough, as it is the first step that leads to a leap. From here to posterity: From here to eternity is the journey. Oh 'Master, first step is taken, other nines Thee may take: That together, we may leap in Thy ocean of Ananda (bliss). 
My long association with intellect has made us good friends. We both used each other in furthering our interests. I have used it in discovering a 'part' of me and it made me a tool in achieving its aim. When I got to know its scheme, I started shunning its company. As we both had got used to our company and accepted our deficiencies, infirmities, it did not want to be left alone and try another 'associate'. Though it was painful for me also but I had no alternative but to leave it because I had come to know about its 'limits' and I wanted to go beyond. If I had kept its company, I would be in its realm and be soaked in its alternative states of joy and sorrow. Now both of us realise our parting is imminent. It has begun to question the very purpose of my journey to grab the last straw, to prolong our association. I too yielded to the temptation and became a willing game to its wit. Here we go and start the game of:.. 
"O.K. old fellow, we had many happy moments together and I would not leave you just like that, without saying adieu. Before beginning our 'game' let us keep our separate credentials so that observers could identify you easily because you deserve adoration and I pay my respect to you by calling you henceforth a Jnani 
Jnani What you call yourself? 
A Sadhika, a learner, a seeker, because I am only a learner whereas you being intellect, hold far superior a position which commands a pedestal of honor and that honor is the prefix Jnani - I am attaching with your name. Hence onward I shall call you jnani. 
Jnani rejoiced in his adulation. A good friend needs to be cajoled sometime! 
Jnani Why do you want to leave me? 
Seeker You wanted to take me to cosmic intelligence and I did not want that to happen to me. Jnani But why? For a human being it is an esteemed goal. Imagine yourself in that state! You would have completely been merged in cosmic intelligence because being the 'knower' of the worlds; whole 'knowledge' would have accrued to you. What more could you have wanted, I wonder! 
Seeker I am thankful to you that you have brought me to that level where you can make such a tempting offer. I am indebted to you for all the bother you made for me by fostering an infant-rearing it lovingly, laboring it to unravel the beauties of nature by putting in it finer sensitivities to understand the life around it, helping it ascend the height wherefrom you are ready to take it beyond. But, my old friend cosmic intelligence is not my goal. No doubt, by your help I have been able to acquire a bit of knowledge. It was because of you that I could beacon your door! Again it was your light that stirred my insight and I could be aware of your presence. I am not unthankful or being unfaithful to you but the insight you have stirred in me command me to go beyond you to seek that which created you! It is not my fault, if I desire more than what already is! It was you who made me conscious of what I must seek!
Jnani Pray, tell me, what is that? 
Seeker GOD ! 
Jnani Hotchpotch, this coming from you, disappoints me. After all the bother I have gone through, I see you now, at the level of 'lunatics'. Forgive me, I am using harsh words. But you are compelling me to adopt a hard line with you. You have gone astray. You must remember, our long 'talks' on the subject. I always reasoned with you, it is all 'me' that is real. Nothing more, nothing beyond and that is the Truth. God 'talk' is nothing but the creation of lazy minds, the parasites, who, feed on others. Should you take them seriously and become one of them, I would not let you that luxury and louse your mind with loose tensions of high voltage which would destroy you ultimately. I can't bear to see you in that state.

----------


## little-self

Thus to understand Reality, man has, first to understand Nature and when he comes to know about its mysteries, he understands both himself and the Reality. The author, of this book is not a scholar or a wise; he is merely a seeker, who has been a learner all his life, and after meeting his Master, he understood a fraction of Reality! That fraction he wants to expand and share with the association of the readers, by applying whatever he learnt at the Lotus Feet of his Master. In this endeavor, if he, unwittingly, commits mistakes, blunders, he may be excused because he is a learner, a seeker not a literate in the sense of the word. This task before him is gigantic and his 'knowledge' is limited. And he is aware; Reality is out of his grasp. But let us make a joint effort and plunge in the ocean of Reality. We may not be able to reach its ultimate depth but could go some levels and that is enough. A fraction is enough, as it is the first step that leads to a leap. From here to posterity: From here to eternity is the journey. Oh 'Master, first step is taken, other nines Thee may take: That together, we may leap in Thy ocean of Ananda (bliss). 
My long association with intellect has made us good friends. We both used each other in furthering our interests. I have used it in discovering a 'part' of me and it made me a tool in achieving its aim. When I got to know its scheme, I started shunning its company. As we both had got used to our company and accepted our deficiencies, infirmities, it did not want to be left alone and try another 'associate'. Though it was painful for me also but I had no alternative but to leave it because I had come to know about its 'limits' and I wanted to go beyond. If I had kept its company, I would be in its realm and be soaked in its alternative states of joy and sorrow. Now both of us realise our parting is imminent. It has begun to question the very purpose of my journey to grab the last straw, to prolong our association. I too yielded to the temptation and became a willing game to its wit. Here we go and start the game of:.. 
"O.K. old fellow, we had many happy moments together and I would not leave you just like that, without saying adieu. Before beginning our 'game' let us keep our separate credentials so that observers could identify you easily because you deserve adoration and I pay my respect to you by calling you henceforth a Jnani 
Jnani What you call yourself? 
A Sadhika, a learner, a seeker, because I am only a learner whereas you being intellect, hold far superior a position which commands a pedestal of honor and that honor is the prefix Jnani - I am attaching with your name. Hence onward I shall call you jnani. 
Jnani rejoiced in his adulation. A good friend needs to be cajoled sometime! 
Jnani Why do you want to leave me? 
Seeker You wanted to take me to cosmic intelligence and I did not want that to happen to me. Jnani But why? For a human being it is an esteemed goal. Imagine yourself in that state! You would have completely been merged in cosmic intelligence because being the 'knower' of the worlds; whole 'knowledge' would have accrued to you. What more could you have wanted, I wonder! 
Seeker I am thankful to you that you have brought me to that level where you can make such a tempting offer. I am indebted to you for all the bother you made for me by fostering an infant-rearing it lovingly, laboring it to unravel the beauties of nature by putting in it finer sensitivities to understand the life around it, helping it ascend the height wherefrom you are ready to take it beyond. But, my old friend cosmic intelligence is not my goal. No doubt, by your help I have been able to acquire a bit of knowledge. It was because of you that I could beacon your door! Again it was your light that stirred my insight and I could be aware of your presence. I am not unthankful or being unfaithful to you but the insight you have stirred in me command me to go beyond you to seek that which created you! It is not my fault, if I desire more than what already is! It was you who made me conscious of what I must seek!
Jnani Pray, tell me, what is that? 
Seeker GOD ! 
Jnani Hotchpotch, this coming from you, disappoints me. After all the bother I have gone through, I see you now, at the level of 'lunatics'. Forgive me, I am using harsh words. But you are compelling me to adopt a hard line with you. You have gone astray. You must remember, our long 'talks' on the subject. I always reasoned with you, it is all 'me' that is real. Nothing more, nothing beyond and that is the Truth. God 'talk' is nothing but the creation of lazy minds, the parasites, who, feed on others. Should you take them seriously and become one of them, I would not let you that luxury and louse your mind with loose tensions of high voltage which would destroy you ultimately. I can't bear to see you in that state.

----------


## little-self

Seeker You should not worry on that account. You have equipped me well and I will be on safer grounds if I use you less and less, when I part your company. By leaving you, I would still be having you and if need be, I can always revert back to you. 
Jnani But at least tell me, what (who) is this GOD of yours? Is it permanent like me? How could it be 'above' me and I-am unaware? 
Seeker (I knew he was chiding me). To know HIM, we shall first know 'about' Him. 
Jnani What do you mean by 'about' him? 
Seeker Knowing about you. 
Jnani And pray, tell me what is 'about' me. And let me know presently if there are more abouts.
Seeker. Knowing about you knows about nature; knowing about nature, is knowing about man; and knowing about man, is knowing about God. 
Jnani I really pity you and the day I made myself known to you. Your end would also be like others. 
Seeker I know what you mean by others. The path of seekers has always been full of turbulences, caused by your zealots but that does not scare me. I am on my way and I don't care about the bothers. 
Jnani I am aghast at your affronte. I created you and now you intimidate me! 
Seeker Nay, you did not create me. A created entity can only evolve itself into another 
Jnani But I am permanent. I created the Nature and I abound in my manifestations. 
Seeker Before you created Nature, where were you? 
Jnani Naturally, I was in insentient state of what you call massless - mass of void. 
Seeker Who put 'activity' in you? 
Jnani The latent state in me! 
Seeker Were you conscious about that 'latent state' (Intelligence). 
Jnani Of course, state means compressed into itself. I had simply forsaken my conscious self and was abounding in selfless state. 
Seeker But were in your Conscious state or were you aware of the 'dormant' activity in you? Jnani If I had willed myself in insentient state, naturally I had forsaken the consciousness too. Seeker If, as you say, you had forsaken the conscious (activity) state, how could you hope to recreate the activity in you and start the game of creation again or are you deriving to say, your game is a onetime play. 
Jnani What do you mean? 
Seeker Is the nature born of you for once only and after its disintegration when you again go into your insentient state, this show vanishes forever. 
Jnani No, my play is repeated again and again. After every dissolution I reappear again in the form of Nature.
Seeker No, `you have not told me as to how you appear and why you disappear and that too, in yourself. 
Jnani I appear to complete one cycle of evolution to its logical end. I have taught you so much but the simplest thing you have not been able to understand. When I withdraw activity (energy) from the nature, it automatically merges in me. I withdraw myself from my manifestations and transform myself in insentient state of massless void. 
Seeker Your existence is only in your manifestation, how do you transform yourself in insentient. That means from 'intelligent' you became unintelligent'. 
Jnani Now you are intentionally becoming ignorant. I am always in my original state of pure intelligence; absence of intelligence is due to evolutionary process of my manifestation. From my insentient state, I produce insentient manifestations but I impel them to improve from insentient to sentient level and when that level is attained, I again start the backward process and ensure disintegration of the cosmos: I perform the task in me or in my manifestation by the power of duplication. My manifestations transform and improve by the method of duplication. As you are aware each object in nature duplicates itself in improved manner and this continues till perfection is achieved by them. And a cycle of evolution is complete. 
Seeker You are telling everything but not that I seek. I want to know about the cause behind you. Jnani I am my own cause. All the causes subsume in me. 
Seeker Then we shall have to make a joint effort to know you. 
Jnani And how that be?

----------


## little-self

Seeker By knowing your latest manifestation - man (human being) 
Jnani So be it. Start! 
I had acted selfishly by engaging the intellect in dialogue. It was not he who was withholding me from going beyond. It was me again who was using him as I needed him to go beyond him. The journey in the realm beyond has to be traversed again and again and every time the path leads via intellect. It is unlike other journeys where a person takes a nights cap, proceeds further. It is also not possible to lead from a point, where one had 'stopped'. This journey is like diving in an ocean. The diver has to cross the point of depth; he reached last time to go further. If last time he went upto the depth of twelve feet this time again he shall have to traverse that distance and only then he could proceed further. Correctly it is said, the world is like an ocean. So up-to the level of my friend's intellect, whom now I call a Jnani, perforce, I shall have to keep his company until I am able to remain lastingly in the realms beyond. Till then I would need him for each leap. 
Jnani Where are you lost? 
Seeker I was ruminating over my helpless state. 
Jnani I know what you are thinking. You must bear in mind I exist not only in your mind but am permeating in each and every cell of your body. 
Seeker But this time is the last, I seek your help. Now when we reach your level, I will forgo you forever and remain in the realms beyond you. 
Jnani But that is impossible. Nothing exists beyond me. 
Seeker Let us see! 
Jnani Brave, but hallow words. Anyway start... 
Seeker You say, you permeate in every cell of human body but this can't be, your nature is pure intelligence whereas human body is controlled by mind. 
Jnani Wrong. The activity of body is controlled by mind but the body discharges its function automatically. You can compare it with a machine which operates on energy (me) and functions automatically. 
Seeker You imply, body and mind are separate, though mind controls its 'activity'. 
Jnani Exactly. 
Seeker Then what is mind? 
Jnani Mind is simply waves and waves of thoughts, which it gathers through five senses transmitted via brain. 
Seeker You mean, mind is composed of 'data' it receives from brain which in turn is fed by the five senses. Then what is its function?

Jnani It discriminates the data stored in the brain and on that it establishes its identity. 
Seeker That shows you exist only in body cells and your 'existence' in the mind is only, secondary. 
Jnani No (emphatically). My existence in the universe is conscious and I transmit that consciousness to the mind also. 
Seeker Meaning thereby, your existence is direct in both body and mind. 
Jnani Yes. 
Seeker But this is contradictory. The 'data' that are received by mind via brain, is always incomplete and the other transmitted through the Universe, as you say, must be 'complete'. Here is the contradiction. Or are you leading me to believe that the 'data' you transmit direct to mind from the Universe, is in itself complete and it enlightens to completeness, the one received (incomplete) from senses. 
Jnani Of course, my direct existence in the mind is only for this purpose. I improve and purify the 'data' stored in mind. This is made possible by the quality of discrimination that is possessed by the mind. 
Seeker Do you exist in body-mind-quality of discrimination or in all of them! 
Jnani I have told you already. I exist everywhere. My existence is eternal

----------


## little-self

Jnani How? 
Seeker The 'data' sent by senses is incomplete, thus store house of 'data' is also incomplete. Naturally composition of mind which is waves and waves of thoughts is also incomplete. Why do you reveal yourself in incompleteness, when would you reveal your completeness, your wholeness if that is possible? 
Jnani I exist in veiled manner, only seeker, like you, realise my complete identity, which is pure-intelligence Seeker How have you gone from your pure-state to gross level (veiled self) ? Jnani In my original state of massless void (casual) to massless (subtle) I assumed 'activity'. In my former state I was whole, complete and had no second. After assuming 'activity' I became 
seems your levels of existence are many
two. And then came my third state of manifestation (gross). Now I am in my third state of gross manifestation. But in each state I exist. 
Seeker But state of your existence has gone down from casual, subtle to gross. In each transformation you have been forced to assume 'latent' existence. The role of your manifestation is visible by outer 'activity' but you have been, relegated. The conscious 'activity' in each manifestation has created its own conscious level (intelligence) and you have been superimposed. How would you regain your original state of statelessness when your identity has been covered by the conscious level of your manifestations which are in as many numbers as your roaming conscious 'particles'? 
Jnani Have you still not understood the meaning of "after the completion of each cycle of evolution I go back in my original". 
Seeker This clearly indicates your misery; your salvation is linked with our salvation. You cannot attain your original until we attain our completion (salvation) by completely identifying ourselves with you. Then it is in your own interest to hasten our journey of enlightenment. 
Jnani But that is not possible. I am bound within my principle with which I have bonded the nature also. Each manifestation has to complete its course of evolution and transform itself into another till the penultimate manifestation is born, wherein the qualities of all previous manifestations (evolution) lies. The epitome of all qualities in which I shall abound in my three states (casual-subtle-gross). 
Seeker Without your 'telling' I understand you mean human beings. ,
Jnani Yes. Human being! He is the complete perfect model of all the evolutions (transformations) that took place so far. In him are available all the qualities that abounds in the nature.. All levels of consciousness, found in nature, are imparted in him. He is also above them because in him, I am embodied in my complete effulgence. In his destiny (journey) lies my salvation (completion). 
Seeker Man being your embodiment is something more also. He is capable to transcend you too and attain greater heights.
Jnani I am again hearing your stale tune, the way I am forced to hear the same sound in my manifestation since their creation. .1 am bored hearing my own sound in my creations. 
Seeker It is your fault that you are hearing the same sound but are not trying to decipher the music beyond it, the beauty, the bliss, from where it originated. Why don't you try to find out its source. If you were the source, you would not be bored with it rather be happy to hear so many variations of the sound and enjoy their 'talas' (melodies). Even now is the time to realise your limitation and search with me, the Source, the Supreme Reality, the One Truth; from whom you originated. But your problem, I realise, you are 'intellect' and you are endowed with the quality of reasoning. You want proofs, visible proofs, which are discernible in your manifestation but what could cause you, is invisible to you, so your limitations are your own qualities, which force you, again and again, to observe your creations only but not you. As we have seen, thus far you have not been able to give satisfactory answer about the cause of 'activity' in you. You tell me it was caused by the composite 'activity' withdrawn from your manifestation but what about the time, when the first, the original, cycle of evolution was started by you (as per your version) from where the very first cycle got its activity. There are so many other questions also. But they would come gradually. Don't be adamant, give in, in humbleness lies real wisdom. 
Jnani Your aim, so far, has been to attain (realise) me. Why have you again gone into the vagaries of your mind? 
Seeker Then you admit, Sir, mind is full of 'vagaries' as you put.

----------


## little-self

Jnani Of course, my manifestations have after using me a bit, super-imposed me with their sub-realities. 
Seeker But there are no super-impositions, it is, only their ignorance which they have imposed upon you. 
Jnani It is simply to convey that by relegating me to latent condition, they are living in their realities which are, of course, not realities but half-fed 'data' which they receive from their charged bodies. Charged senses, transmit only in-complete 'data'.

Seeker So you also agree, the target of our search is man (Human being). Let us begin our task in real earnest, sincerely and faithfully. Before our joint effort in search of Reality could begin a novel experience happened, which in itself was unique and fully rewarding. Though at the beginning I protested but later I realised that whatever I went through, was essential and my good old friend 'intellect' was right in making me a Ginny pig in his experiment, but I willing associated in it and was magnificently rewarded, a soul raising reward. I am indebted to my friend and he deserves my salutations and I salute to him in appreciation of his 'experiments'. Jnani Since you have been my good disciple by acquiring worldly knowledge, ultimately stood before me and want to part with my company, I cannot let you off so lightly, as whatever you have been able to acquire, it was because of my grace, otherwise you were a mere body, immersed in its world of pleasures. It was me who raised you from gross level but you have confronted me. This is the reward you give me, for all the troubles I took for you.' I have decided now to put you back to the level, I raised you from. In case, you raise yourself on your own, without my help, I would gladly join your efforts and help you in furthering your search otherwise you douse in the mire, where you were before I met you. However, I will grant you three boons which would be essential tools for your rise. Three women would come into your life, in quick succession, each possessing one quality each of 'Tamo' (sloth), 'Rajo' (passion) and 'Sato' (righteousness) respectively. If you are able to come out of their influence, you would meet me again, realise your present self-otherwise spend your remaining days on earth, in the comforts of their qualities which would not be bad bargain. 
Seeker But what are you doing with me? 
Jnani I am taking back your present consciousness which is incidentally my boom and putting you in, quite a different set up, which would suit you in your pursuits. But I am giving you back your lost youth. By the way, you are a good specimen of your species. When I took you in my fold you had good body charms, vigorous strength and a capable mind. I am giving you back all except your past environment and consciousness. 
Seeker You mean you are taking back my memory and all that relates to my past. In nut-shell you are replacing my past, with a new one. But that could prove disastrous for me. Suppose I lose myself in your temptations (which you are presenting me in the shape of three women) I would be lost for every. On the other hand, I would like to accept your challenge and achieve the same heights again without your help. I am willing to become a tool in the nefarious laboratory of your experiments. I will confront you again because I am a seeker, put me wherever you like, I will seek and seek. That is my inheritance coming to me by genes. You can change my circumstances but not my inheritance. I will re-create the same circumstances (consciousness). Rest you assure, do with me as you wish. I say audio to you, to me and my present consciousness. Goodbye. 
Jnani I WII you to be...

----------


## little-self

Chapter 1

My long association with intellect has made us good friends. We both used each other in furthering our interests. I have used it in discovering a part of me and it made me a tool in achieving its aim. When I came to know its scheme I started to shun its company. As we both had got used to our company and had accepted our deficiencies and infirmities, it did not want to be left alone and try another associate. Though it was painful for me also but I had no alternative but to leave it because I had come to know its limits and I wanted to go beyond. If I had kept its company, I would remain in its realms and be soaked in it its changing states of joy and sorrow.
Now both of us realize that our parting is imminent. It has begun to question the very purpose of my journey, to grab the last straw just to prolong our association. I too yielded to the temptation and become a willing game to its wit.
O.K. old fellow we had many a happy moments together and I would not leave you just like that, without saying adieu. Before the beginning of our game let us keep our separate credentials so that observers could identify you easily because you deserve adoration and I pay my respect to you by calling you henceforth a Jnani (Wise)
Jnani What do you call yourself?
Myself a seeker or a learner, because I am only a learner whereas you being intellect hold a far superior position which commands a pedestal of honor and that honor is the prefix Jnani, I am attaching with your name. Henceforth I 
will call you Jnani.
Jnani rejoiced in his adulation. A good friend needs to be cajoled sometime!
Jnani why do you want to leave me?
Seeker you wanted me to take to cosmic intelligence and I do not want that to happen to me.
Jnani But why? For a human being it is an esteemed goal. Imagine yourself in that state! You would have been completely merged in cosmic-intelligence and the whole knowledge of the phenomenon world would have accrued to you. What more could you have wanted, I wonder!
Seeker I am thankful to you that you have brought me where you can make a tempting offer. I am indebted to you for all the bother you made for me for fostering an infant, and rearing it lovingly, laboring it to unravel the beauties of nature by putting in it finer sensitivities to understand the life around it, helping it ascend the heights where-from you are ready to take it beyond. But my old friend, cosmic intelligence is not my goal. No doubt by your help I have been able to acquire a bit of knowledge. It was because of you that I could beckon you door. Again it was your light which stirred my insight and I was able to be aware of your presence. I am not thanklessl or being unfaithful to you but the insight you have instigated in me, command me to go beyond you to seek that which created you. It is not my fault if I desire more than what already is! It was you who made conscious of what I must seek.
Jnani Pray tell me as to what that is! 
Seeker Supreme-Reality 
Jnani This coming from you really disappoint me! After all the bother I have gone through, I see you now at the level of a lunatic. Forgive me that I am using strong words. But you are compelling me to adopt a hard line with you. You have gone astray. You must remember our long talks on the subject. I always reasoned with you that it is all me that is real. Nothing more, nothing beyond, and that is the truth. Supreme-Reality is nothing but the creation of lazy minds, the parasites who feed on others. Should you take them seriously and become one of them? I would not let you the luxury of lousing your mind with loose tensions of high voltage which would destroy you ultimately. I can not bear to see you in that condition.
Seeker You should not worry on this account. You have equipped me well and I will be on safer grounds if I use you less and less, when I part your company. By leaving you, I would still be having you and if need be, I can always revert back to you.
Jnani But at least tell me, what (who) is this Supreme stuff of yours? Is it permanent like me? How could it be above me and I am unaware? 
Seeker (I knew he was just chiding me) To know That, we shall have to know about That.
Jnani What do you mean by about that? 
Seeker Knowing about you.

----------


## little-self

Jnani And pray, tell me what is 'about' me. And let me know presently if there are more abouts.


Seeker. Knowing about you knows about nature; knowing about nature, is knowing about man; and knowing about man, is knowing about God. 
Jnani I really pity you and the day I made myself known to you. Your end would also be like others. 
Seeker I know what you mean by others. The path of seekers has always been full of turbulences, caused by your zealots but that does not scare me. I am on my way and I don't care about the bothers. 
Jnani I am aghast at your affronte. I created you and now you intimidate me! 
Seeker Nay, you did not create me. A created entity can only evolve itself into another 
Jnani But I am permanent. I created the Nature and I abound in my manifestations. 
Seeker Before you created Nature, where were you? 
Jnani Naturally, I was in insentient state of what you call massless - mass of void. 
Seeker Who put 'activity' in you? 
Jnani The latent state in me! 
Seeker Were you conscious about that 'latent state' (Intelligence). 
Jnani Of course, state means compressed into itself. I had simply forsaken my conscious self and was abounding in selfless state. 
Seeker But were in your Conscious state or were you aware of the 'dormant' activity in you? Jnani If I had willed myself in insentient state, naturally I had forsaken the consciousness too. Seeker If, as you say, you had forsaken the conscious (activity) state, how could you hope to recreate the activity in you and start the game of creation again or are you deriving to say, your game is a onetime play. 
Jnani What do you mean? 
Seeker Is the nature born of you for once only and after its disintegration when you again go into your insentient state, this show vanishes forever. 
Jnani No, my play is repeated again and again. After every dissolution I reappear again in the form of Nature.
Seeker No, `you have not told me as to how you appear and why you disappear and that too, in yourself. 
Jnani I appear to complete one cycle of evolution to its logical end. I have taught you so much but the simplest thing you have not been able to understand. When I withdraw activity (energy) from the nature, it automatically merges in me. I withdraw myself from my manifestations and transform myself in insentient state of massless void. 
Seeker Your existence is only in your manifestation, how do you transform yourself in insentient. That means from 'intelligent' you became unintelligent'. 
Jnani Now you are intentionally becoming ignorant. I am always in my original state of pure intelligence; absence of intelligence is due to evolutionary process of my manifestation. From my insentient state, I produce insentient manifestations but I impel them to improve from insentient to sentient level and when that level is attained, I again start the backward process and ensure disintegration of the cosmos: I perform the task in me or in my manifestation by the power of duplication. My manifestations transform and improve by the method of duplication. As you are aware each object in nature duplicates itself in improved manner and this continues till perfection is achieved by them. And a cycle of evolution is complete. 
Seeker You are telling everything but not that I seek. I want to know about the cause behind you. 
Jnani I am my own cause. All the causes subsume in me.

----------


## little-self

Seeker Then we shall have to make a joint effort to know you. 
Jnani And how that be? 
Seeker By knowing your latest manifestation - man (human being) 
Jnani So be it. Start! 
I had acted selfishly by engaging the intellect in dialogue. It was not he who was withholding me from going beyond. It was me again who was using him as I needed him to go beyond him. The journey in the realm beyond has to be traversed again and again and every time the path leads via intellect. It is unlike other journeys where a person takes a nights cap, proceeds further. It is also not possible to lead from a point, where one had 'stopped'. This journey is like diving in an ocean. The diver has to cross the point of depth; he reached last time to go further. If last time he went upto the depth of twelve feet this time again he shall have to traverse that distance and only then he could proceed further. Correctly it is said, the world is like an ocean. So up-to the level of my friend's intellect, whom now I call a Jnani, perforce, I shall have to keep his company until I am able to remain lastingly in the realms beyond. Till then I would need him for each leap. 
Jnani Where are you lost? 
Seeker I was ruminating over my helpless state. 
Jnani I know what you are thinking. You must bear in mind I exist not only in your mind but am permeating in each and every cell of your body. 
Seeker But this time is the last, I seek your help. Now when we reach your level, I will forgo you forever and remain in the realms beyond you. 
Jnani But that is impossible. Nothing exists beyond me. 
Seeker Let us see! 
Jnani Brave, but hallow words. Anyway start... 
Seeker You say, you permeate in every cell of human body but this can't be, your nature is pure intelligence whereas human body is controlled by mind. 
Jnani Wrong. The activity of body is controlled by mind but the body discharges its function automatically. You can compare it with a machine which operates on energy (me) and functions automatically. 
Seeker You imply, body and mind are separate, though mind controls its 'activity'. 
Jnani Exactly.
Seeker Then what is mind? 
Jnani Mind is simply waves and waves of thoughts, which it gathers through five senses transmitted via brain. 
Seeker You mean, mind is composed of 'data' it receives from brain which in turn is fed by the five senses. Then what is its function?

Jnani It discriminates the data stored in the brain and on that it establishes its identity. 
Seeker That shows you exist only in body cells and your 'existence' in the mind is only, secondary. 
Jnani No (emphatically). My existence in the universe is conscious and I transmit that consciousness to the mind also. 
Seeker Meaning thereby, your existence is direct in both body and mind. 
Jnani Yes. 
Seeker But this is contradictory. The 'data' that are received by mind via brain, is always incomplete and the other transmitted through the Universe, as you say, must be 'complete'. Here is the contradiction. Or are you leading me to believe that the 'data' you transmit direct to mind from the Universe, is in itself complete and it enlightens to completeness, the one received (incomplete) from senses. 
Jnani Of course, my direct existence in the mind is only for this purpose. I improve and purify the 'data' stored in mind. This is made possible by the quality of discrimination that is possessed by the mind. 
Seeker Do you exist in body-mind-quality of discrimination or in all of them! 
Jnani I have told you already. I exist everywhere. My existence is eternal.

----------


## little-self

Jnani How? 
Seeker The 'data' sent by senses is incomplete, thus store house of 'data' is also incomplete. Naturally composition of mind which is waves and waves of thoughts is also incomplete. Why do you reveal yourself in incompleteness, when would you reveal your completeness, your wholeness if that is possible? 
Jnani I exist in veiled manner, only seeker, like you, realise my complete identity, which is pure-intelligence Seeker How have you gone from your pure-state to gross level (veiled self) ? Jnani In my original state of massless void (casual) to massless (subtle) I assumed 'activity'. In my former state I was whole, complete and had no second. After assuming 'activity' I became 
seems your levels of existence are many
two. And then came my third state of manifestation (gross). Now I am in my third state of gross manifestation. But in each state I exist. 
Seeker But state of your existence has gone down from casual, subtle to gross. In each transformation you have been forced to assume 'latent' existence. The role of your manifestation is visible by outer 'activity' but you have been, relegated. The conscious 'activity' in each manifestation has created its own conscious level (intelligence) and you have been superimposed. How would you regain your original state of statelessness when your identity has been covered by the conscious level of your manifestations which are in as many numbers as your roaming conscious 'particles'? 
Jnani Have you still not understood the meaning of "after the completion of each cycle of evolution I go back in my original". 
Seeker This clearly indicates your misery; your salvation is linked with our salvation. You cannot attain your original until we attain our completion (salvation) by completely identifying ourselves with you. Then it is in your own interest to hasten our journey of enlightenment. 
Jnani But that is not possible. I am bound within my principle with which I have bonded the nature also. Each manifestation has to complete its course of evolution and transform itself into another till the penultimate manifestation is born, wherein the qualiteis of all previous manifestations (evolutions) lies. The epitome of all qualities in which I shall abound in my three states (casual-subtle-gross). 
Seeker Without your 'telling' I understand you mean human beings. ,
Jnani Yes. Human being! He is the complete perfect model of all the evolutions (transformations) that took place so far. In him are available all the qualities that abounds in the nature.. All levels of consciousness, found in nature, are imparted in him. He is also above them because in him, I am embodied in my complete effulgence. In his destiny (journey) lies my salvation (completion). 
Seeker Man being your embodiment is something more also. He is capable to transcend you too and attain greater heights.
Jnani I am again hearing your stale tune, the way I am forced to hear the same sound in my manifestation since their creation. .1 am bored hearing my own sound in my creations. 
Seeker It is your fault that you are hearing the same sound but are not trying to decipher the music beyond it, the beauty, the bliss, from where it originated. Why don't you try to find out its source. If you were the source, you would not be bored with it rather be happy to hear so many variations of the sound and enjoy their 'talas' (melodies). Even now is the time to realise your limitation and search with me, the Source, the Supreme Reality, the One Truth; from whom you originated. But your problem, I realise, you are 'intellect' and you are endowed with the quality of reasoning. You want proofs, visible proofs, which are discernible in your manifestation but what could cause you, is invisible to you, so your limitations are your own qualities, which force you, again and again, to observe your creations only but not you. As we have seen, thus far you have not been able to give satisfactory answer about the cause of 'activity' in you. You tell me it was caused by the composite 'activity' withdrawn from your manifestation but what about the time, when the first, the original, cycle of evolution was started by you (as per your version) from where the very first cycle got its activity. There are so many other questions also. But they would come gradually. Don't be adamant; give in, In humbleness lies real wisdom

----------


## little-self

Jnani Your aim, so far, has been to attain (realise) me. Why have you again gone into the vagaries of your mind? 
Seeker Then you admit, Sir, mind is full of 'vagaries' as you put. 
Jnani Of course, my manifestations have after using me a bit, super-imposed me with their sub-realities. 
Seeker But there are no super-impositions, it is, only their ignorance which they have imposed upon you. 
Jnani It is simply to convey that by relegating me to latent condition, they are living in their realities which are, of course, not realities but half-fed 'data' which they receive from their charged bodies. Charged senses, transmit only in-complete 'data'.

Seeker So you also agree, the target of our search is man (Human being). Let us begin our task in real earnest, sincerely and faithfully. Before our joint effort in search of Reality could begin a novel experience happened, which in itself was unique and fully rewarding. Though at the beginning I protested but later I realised that whatever I went through, was essential and my good old friend 'intellect' was right in making me a Ginny pig in his experiment, but I willing associated in it and was magnificently rewarded, a soul raising reward. I am indebted to my friend and he deserves my salutations and I salute to him in appreciation of his 'experiments'. Jnani Since you have been my good disciple by acquiring worldly knowledge, ultimately stood before me and want to part with my company, I cannot let you off so lightly, as whatever you have been able to acquire, it was because of my grace, otherwise you were a mere body, immersed in its world of pleasures. It was me who raised you from gross level but you have confronted me. This is the reward you give me, for all the troubles I took for you.' I have decided now to put you back to the level, I raised you from. In case, you raise yourself on your own, without my help, I would gladly join your efforts and help you in furthering your search otherwise you douse in the mire, where you were before I met you. However, I will grant you three boons which would be essential tools for your rise. Three women would come into your life, in quick succession, each possessing one quality each of 'Tamo' (sloth), 'Rajo' (passion) and 'Sato' (righteousness) respectively. If you are able to come out of their influence, you would meet me again, realise your present self-otherwise spend your remaining days on earth, in the comforts of their qualities which would not be bad bargain. 
Seeker But what are you doing with me? 
Jnani I am taking back your present consciousness which is incidentally my boom and putting you in, quite a different set up, which would suit you in your pursuits. But I am giving you back your lost youth. By the way, you are a good specimen of your species. When I took you in my fold you had good body charms, vigorous strength and a capable mind. I am giving you back all except your past environment and consciousness. 
Seeker You mean you are taking back my memory and all that relates to my past. In nut-shell you are replacing my past, with a new one. But that could prove disastrous for me. Suppose I lose myself in your temptations (which you are presenting me in the shape of three women) I would be lost for every. On the other hand, I would like to accept your challenge and achieve the same heights again without your help. I am willing to become a tool in the nefarious laboratory of your experiments. I will confront you again because I am a seeker, put me wherever you like, I will seek and seek. That is my inheritance coming to me by genes. You can change my circumstances but not my inheritance. I will re-create the same circumstances (consciousness). Rest you assure, do with me as you wish. I say audio to you, to me and my present consciousness. Goodbye. 
Jnani I WILL you to be...

----------


## little-self

Seeker I am thankful to you that you have brought me where you can make a tempting offer. I am indebted to you for all the bother you made for me for fostering an infant, and rearing it lovingly, laboring it to unravel the beauties of nature by putting in it finer sensitivities to understand the life around it, helping it ascend the heights where-from you are ready to take it beyond. But my old friend, cosmic intelligence is not my goal. No doubt by your help I have been able to acquire a bit of knowledge. It was because of you that I could beckon you door. Again it was your light which stirred my insight and I was able to be aware of your presence. I am not thanklessl or being unfaithful to you but the insight you have instigated in me, command me to go beyond you to seek that which created you. It is not my fault if I desire more than what already is! It was you who made conscious of what I must seek.
Jnani Pray tell me as to what that is! 
Seeker Supreme-Reality 
Jnani This coming from you really disappoint me! After all the bother I have gone through, I see you now at the level of a lunatic. Forgive me that I am using strong words. But you are compelling me to adopt a hard line with you. You have gone astray. You must remember our long talks on the subject. I always reasoned with you that it is all me that is real. Nothing more, nothing beyond, and that is the truth. Supreme-Reality is nothing but the creation of lazy minds, the parasites who feed on others. Should you take them seriously and become one of them? I would not let you the luxury of lousing your mind with loose tensions of high voltage which would destroy you ultimately. I can not bear to see you in that condition.
Seeker You should not worry on this account. You have equipped me well and I will be on safer grounds if I use you less and less, when I part your company. By leaving you, I would still be having you and if need be, I can always revert back to you.
Jnani But at least tell me, what (who) is this Supreme stuff of yours? Is it permanent like me? How could it be above me and I am unaware? 
Seeker (I knew he was just chiding me) To know That, we shall have to know about That.
Jnani What do you mean by about that? 
Seeker Knowing about you.
Jnani Pray tell me, what is about me and let me know if there are other about too? 
Seeker Knowing about you, is knowing about Nature; knowing about Nature, is knowing about man, and knowing about man is knowing about Reality.
Jnani I really pity you and rue the day I made myself known to you. Your end would also be like others.
Seeker I know what you mean by others. The path of seekers has always been full of turbulence caused by your zealots, but that does not scare me. I am on my way and I do not care about the bothers.
Jnani I am aghast at your effrontery. I created you and now you intimidate me!
Seeker Nay, you did not create me. A created entity can only evolve itself into another.
Jnani But I am permanent. I created the nature and I abound in my manifestations.
Seeker Before you created nature, where were you?
Jnani Naturally I was in insentient state of, what you call massless-mass of void.
Seeker Who put activity in you?
Jnani The latent state in me

----------


## Ekimhtims

Revelation or religious based stream of consciousness?

----------


## little-self

No revelation or religion, only quest in Reality.

----------


## Ekimhtims

So then Reality is obviously relative eh? I've no trouble with that; you? Well, as long as ones Relative Reality isn't formed with the intent to deceive or harm others. Sad thing is so much that seems relatively benign is malignant in reality. Ummmm....

----------


## little-self

Man it is too early to comment/form opinion on unresolved issue! pl wait, things would be clear soon........

----------


## Ekimhtims

Truth speaks from the first word. It doesn't require a last.

----------


## little-self

Then u should start showering your grace of truth, we would all welcome words of gospel from ur sacred -Self!

----------


## Ekimhtims

I just did, see post #23 above.

----------


## little-self

Seeker Were you conscious about that latent state (intelligence)?
Jnani Of course, that state means compressed into itself. I had simply forsaken my conscious-self and was abounding in selfless state. 
Seeker But were you in your conscious state and were aware of your dormant activity in you? 
Jnani If I had willed myself in insentient state, naturally I had forsaken the consciousness too.
Seeker If as you say you had forsaken the conscious (activity) state, how could you hope to recreate the activity in you and start the game of creation again or are deriving to say that your game is a one time play? 
Jnani What do you mean?
Seeker Is the Nature born of you for once only and after its disintegration when you go into your insentient state, this show (of creation) vanishes forever.
Jnani No, my play is repeated again and again; after dissolution I re-appear in the form of Nature.
Seeker No, you have not told me as to how you appear and why you disappear and that too in yourself!
Jnani I appear to complete one cycle of evolution to its logical end. I have taught you so much but the simplest thing you have not been able to understand is that when I withdraw activity (energy) from nature, it automatically merges in me. I withdraw myself from my manifestations and transform myself in insentient state of mass-less void.
Seeker Your existence is only in your manifestation, so how do you transform yourself in insentient. That means from intelligent you become unintelligent!
Jnani Now you are intentionally becoming ignorant. I am always in my original state of pure-intelligence; absence of intelligence is due to evolutionary process of my manifestation. From my insentient state, I produce insentient manifestations, but I impel them to improve from insentient to sentient level and when that level is attained, I once again start the backward process and ensure disintegration of the cosmos. I perform the task in me or in my manifestations by the power of duplication. My manifestations transform and improve by the method of duplication. As you are aware that each object in nature duplicates itself in improved manner, this continues till perfection is achieved by them. And a cycle of evolution is complete.
Seeker You are telling everything but not that I seek. I want to know about the cause behind you.
Jnani I am my own cause. All the causes subsume in me.
Seeker Then we shall have to make a joint effort to know you.
Jnani And that be?
Seeker By knowing your latest manifestation---man (human being)!
Jnani So be it. Start!
***
I had acted selfishly by engaging the intellect in dialogue. It was not he who was withholding me from going beyond. It was me (i) again who was using him as I needed him to beyond him. The journey in the realms beyond has to be traversed again and again and every time the path leads via intellect. It is unlike other journeys where a person takes a nightcap and proceeds further. It is also not possible to lead from a point, where one had stopped.
This journey is like diving in an ocean. The diver has to cross the point of depth; he reached last time to go further. If last time he went down the depth of twelve feet, this time also he would have to traverse that distance and only then could he proceed further.
Rightly it is said, the world is like an ocean.
So upto the level of my friends intellect, whom now I call a Jnani, perforce I shall have to keep his company until I am able to remain lastingly in the realm beyond. Till then I will need him for each leap.

----------


## Ekimhtims

> Revelation or religious based stream of consciousness?


Obviously the latter masquerading as that former. Telling others to hold on for the answer (which you presumably claim to have) either means that you don't have it, and want others to believe that you do, or believe others are as yet incapable of understanding it, short of your guidance. Neither look good for you; the first has you as a false prophet, the second as a prophet necessary for others' benefaction. Nothing good has come out of either.

----------


## little-self

Words of wisdom one Mr. Ekimhtims: 
Jerrybaldy, it is presumptuous of anyone to judge the merits of another's intent, but you're invective's against kiz paws in particular, and others by extension, are just hostile. Feel free to feel nauseated, but no need to puke in another's lap simply because you worked your own tummy up.

----------


## Ekimhtims

You've mistaken my critique of Jerrybaldy for his having judged others' emotional states (something inherently internal and personal) for my critique of yourself based on your claims to have some future "unresolved issue" on which you said "things would be clear soon." Quite different. 

I'm of a particularly open mind, but if you fail to provide what you've promised, and fail to withstand analysis of your claims then you will only convince yourself and the gullible of your "truth."

If your writings in this particular thread are not literary, but intended to propagate a particular religious view, then I'm not sure they are being spoken in the right type of forum.

----------


## little-self

U sir r too presumptive!God bless u with better sense&ls very well knows as to what 'Philosophy' means&stands for, so he proceeds on............
PS: u r welcome with as many 'comments' without any 'reactions'!By the way: have u become forums Moderator?

----------


## little-self

Jnani Where are you lost? 
Seeker I was ruminating over my helpless state.
Jnani I know what are you thinking? You must bear in mind that I exist not only in your mind but also permeate in each and every cell of your body.
Seeker But this time is the last I seek your help. Now when we reach your level (limit), I will forgo you forever and remain in the realm beyond you.
Jnani But this is impossible. Nothing exists beyond me.
Seeker Let us see!
Jnani Bravo, but shallow words, anyway start.!
Seeker You say, you permeate in each and every cell of human body but it cannot be, because your nature is of pure intelligence whereas human body is controlled by mind.
Jnani Wrong. The activity of body is controlled by mind but the body discharges its functions automatically. You can compare it with a machine which operates on energy (me) and functions automatically.
Seeker You imply that body and mind are separate, the mind only controls its activity!
Jnani Exactly. 
Seeker Then what is mind?
Jnani Mind is simply waves and waves of thoughts which it gathers through five senses, transmitted via brain.
Seeker You mean mind is composed of data it receives from brain which in turn is fed by the senses. Then what is its function?
Jnani It discriminates the data stored in the brain and on that it establishes its identity.
Seeker That shows you exist only in body cells and your existence in the mind is only secondary.
Jnani No (emphatically)! My existence in the universe is conscious and I transmit that conscious to the mind also.
Seeker Meaning thereby, your existence is direct in both body and mind.
Jnani Yes.
Seeker This is contradictory. The data that is received by mind via brain is always incomplete and the other transmitted through the universe, as you say, must be complete. Here is the contradiction! Or are you leading me to believe that the data you transmit direct to mind from the universe is in itself complete and it enlightens completeness the one received (incomplete) from the senses. 
Jnani Of course, my direct existence in the mind is only for this purpose. I improve and purify the data stored in mind. This is made possible by the quality of discrimination that is possessed by the mind.
Seeker Do you exist in body or mind or intelligence (quality of discrimination) or in all of them?
Jnani I have told you already, I exist everywhere, and my existence is eternal.
Seeker But it seems your levels of existence are numerous!
Jnani How?
Seeker The data sent by the senses is incomplete; therefore the store-house of data is also incomplete. Naturally composition of mind which is waves of thoughts is also incomplete. Why do you reveal yourself in incomplete, when would you reveal your completeness, your wholeness if that is possible? 
Jnani I exist in veiled manner, only seeker like you realize my complete identity, which is pure-intelligence.
Seeker How have you gone down from your pure-state to gross level (veiled self)?
Jnani In my original state of mass-less void (casual) to mass-less (subtle) I assumed activity. In my former state I was whole, complete and had no second. After assuming activity I became two. And then I transformed into my third state of manifestation (gross). Now I am in my third state of gross manifestation. But in each state I exist.
Seeker But state of your existence has gone down from casual, subtle to gross. In each manifestation you have been forced to assume latent existence. The role of your manifestation is visible by outer activity, but you have been relegated. The conscious activity in each manifestation has created its own conscious level (intelligence) and you have been super-imposed. How would you regain your original state of statelessness when your identity has been covered by the conscious level of your manifestations which are in as many numbers as your conscious particles?
Jnani Have you still not understood the meaning of after the completion of each cycle of evolution I go back in my original!
Seeker This clearly indicates your misery; your salvation is linked with our salvation. You can not attain your original until we complete our completion (salvation) by completely identifying ourselves with you. Then it is in your own interest to hasten our journey of enlightenment.
Jnani But that is not possible1 I am bond within my principle with which I have bonded the nature also. Each manifestation has to complete its course of evolution and transform itself into another till the ultimate manifestation is born, wherein the qualities of all previous manifestation found----the epitome of all qualities in which I shall abound in my three states (casual-subtle-gross).
Seeker Without your telling I understand, you mean human beings.

----------


## little-self

Jnani Yes, human beings! He is the perfect model of all the evolutions (transformations) that took place so far. In him are available all the qualities that abounds in nature. All levels of consciousness found in nature are imparted in him. He is also above them because in him, I am embodied in my complete effulgence. In his destiny (journey) lies my salvation (completion).
Seeker Man being your embodiment is something more also. He is capable to transcend you too and attain greater heights.
Jnani I am again hearing your stale tune, the way I am forced to hear the same sound in my manifestations since their creation. I am bored hearing my own sound in my creations.
Seeker It is your fault that you are hearing the same sound, but are not trying to decipher the music beyond it, the beauty, and the bliss from where you originated. Why don’t you try to find out its source? If you were the source, you would not be bored with it, rather be happy to hear so many variations of the source and enjoy their melodies. Even now it is time to realize your limitations and search with me, the Source, the Supreme-Reality---the One Truth, from whom you originated. But your problem I realize; you are ‘intellect’ and you are endowed with quality of reasoning, so you want proofs, the visible proofs, which are discern-able in your manifestations! But what did cause you, is invisible to you! Thus limited being your qualities, which force you again and again to observe your creations only, but your own-self! 
So far you have not been able to give a satisfactory answer about the cause of ‘activity’ in you. You tell me that it was caused by the composite ‘activity’ withdrawn from your manifestation, but what about the time, when the first, the original cycle of evolution was started by you; where from it got its activity? There are so many other questions, but they would come up gradually. Do not be adamant, give in; it is in humbleness lies real wisdom.
Jnani Your aim so far has been to attain (realize) me. Why have you again gone into the vagaries of your mind?
Seeker Then you admit, sir, the mind is full of ‘vagaries as you put it!
Jnani Of course my manifestations, after using me a bit, super-impose me with their sub-realities.
Seeker But there are no super-impositions, it is only their ignorance which they impose upon you.
Jnani It is simply to convey that by relegating me to latent condition, they are living in their realities which are, of course, not realities but half-fed ‘data’ which they receive from their charged bodies. Charged senses transmit only incomplete ‘data’! 
Seeker So you also agree, the target of our search is man (human being). Let us begin our task in real earnest, sincerely and faithfully.

Before our joint effort in search of reality could begin a novel experience happened, which in itself was unique and fully rewarding. Though at first I protested but later I realized that whatever I went through, was essential and my good old friend ‘intellect’ was right in making me a Ginny pig in his experiment, but I willingly associated in it and was magnificently rewarded, a soul raising reward. I am indebted to my friend and he deserves mysalutations and I salute to him in appreciation of his ‘experiment’.
Jnani Since you have been my good disciple by acquiring worldly knowledge; ultimately stood up to me and now wishes to part my company. I can not let you off so lightly, as whatever you have been able to acquire that was because of my grace; otherwise you were a mere body immersed in its world of pleasures! It was me who raised you from gross level but now you confront me! This is the reward you give me, for all the troubles I took for you! Therefore I have decided now to put you back to the level, I raised you from. In case you raise yourself on your own, without my help, I would gladly join your efforts and help you in furthering your search otherwise you douse in the mire, where you were before I met you. However I will grant you three boons which would be essential tools for your rise. Three women would come into your life, in quick succession; each possessing one quality of ‘Tamo’ (sloth), Rajo (passion) and ‘Sato” (righteousness) respectively. If you are able to come out of their influence, you would meet me again, realize your present self, and otherwise spend your remaining days on earth, in the comforts of their qualities which would not be bad bargain!
Seeker What are you doing to me?
Jnani I am taking back your present consciousness, which is incidentally my boon and putting you in quite a different set up, which would suit you in your pursuits. But I am giving you back your lost youth. By the way, you are a good specimen of your specie. When I took you in my fold, you had good body charms, vigorous strength and a capable mind. I am giving you back all except your past environments (intellectual attainments) and consciousness.
Seeker You mean you are taking back my memory and all that relates to my past. In nut-shell you are replacing my past, with a new (blank) one. But that could prove disastrous to me! Suppose I lose myself in your temptations (which you are presenting me in the shape of three women) I would be lost for ever. On the other hand, I would like to accept your challenge and achieve the same heights again without your help. I am willing to become a tool in the nefarious laboratory of your experiment. I will confront you again, because I am a seeker; put me wherever you like, I will seek and seek. That is my inheritance coming to me by genes. I will re-create the same circumstances (consciousness). Rest assure, do with me as you wish. I say audio to you, to my present consciousness. Goodbye.
Jnani I ‘Will’ you to be……

----------


## little-self

Umeshwari Shantnu, what I have learnt, through experience so far, is, body of its own does not give us pleasure. Neither sense organs nor senses of perception give us pleasure. It grows in our mind, by its contact with the world external, and senses create sensations which are transmitted to the brain and mind enjoys the scene. Then it is the mind, who is the sole master. Body or its senses are its mere tools.
Shantnu So far, we can assume that.
Umeshwari You imply there are other masters above the mind!
Shantnu We shall take them one by one. Now we take only mind and we shall concern ourselves only with mind.
Umeshwari What is the mind? It is not that big an enigma that we can’t understand. After all, it is in our body and like body; we can always control or direct it, the way we want.
Shantnu Very wisely said. Now tell me, can you ever control anything, just anything in nature. Can you control rain, flow of rivers, growth of mountains/trees or any other thing which is part of the evolutionary process? You cannot. You can mutilate some parts of the nature but can’t stop or divert it from its predestined goal. Man may utilize its elements for his progress or destruction but the overall scheme of nature is fathomless, i.e., indestructible. After all, the very purpose of nature is to complete its prescribed course (of evolution) and shower its benefits of resources on the humanity at large. We can use its fruits and resources for the benefits of the humanity at large or for our destruction, is our choice. 
Human body and now mind is also its creation. We cannot control it. But it is, in our power, to use it for our benefit or destruction.
Umeshwari If we can’t control it, and then it will control our lives.
Shantnu The way we can’t control the nature, same way, we can’t control our mind. By controlling nature we would assume the power of its creation, which is unimaginable. The very process of nature lies in its own unique faculty of consciousness. Like it, the process of life on earth planet is based on consciousness. Whole existence, including living beings, is conscious and our existence is also conscious. Mind is nothing else but the faculty of consciousness by which we are able to observe our existence and that of the world. 
Umeshwari You mean, mind is the ability of consciousness derived from nature. If it is so, then why are we unable to perceive the whole universe?
Shantnu We can become conscious of the whole universe, when our consciousness merges, with the consciousness of the existence itself, which is also known as supra-consciousness, supra-intelligence or cosmic-consciousness.
Umeshwari Then how did we constrict our conscious level from cosmic consciousness to body-conscious level only? It is a big leap downward from dizzy height to an abyss.
Shantnu By detaching ourselves from cosmic level to grosser levels i.e., by associating ourselves to physical world, we began to see ourselves as physical entities only and waste our lives in our pursuits of fulfilling our wants, needs, comforts and pleasures. If we withdraw our consciousness from cosmic consciousness and concentrate on objective world then we are nothing more than a physical object and we presume ourselves only as a body.
Umeshwari It is a great misfortune, humanity has brought on itself. How can we regain our lost contact and again level with cosmic consciousness of which we are a part?
Shantnu By understanding the objective world and its relevance to us, we can resume our journey to the realms hence lost to us or we might have become, willfully unconscious to them.
Umeshwari Pray, continue fast. I am in a hurry to liberalize myself from this baser life of selfishness, where all energies are centered on our selfish ends and we spend our lives by fulfilling them. Why can’t man see that the purpose of his life is not to maintain him in luxurious surroundings but to know him also? We are part of a splendor, whose length, breadth is immeasurable, but we are satisfied by merely becoming its inert tool and not trying to know it. I am born of parents and want to know about them but I am a part of this colossal universe and I am not trying to know about it, what a shame!

----------


## little-self

repeat

----------


## little-self

Shantnu It is not that alarming as you assume. There are always some, who unshackle themselves and make a try. Knowing about our lineage is as important as knowing about our creation. Man has immense capacity and always dares the impossible. But knowing about ones own-self is not a journey to outer realms; it is a journey from here to here. We start from ourselves and end the journey at our-self. It knows about the self and that was, and is, part of the grand splendor, as you call it.
Let me start it, right now. I am really in hurry.
Shantnu Not that fast, my dear. First we have to create perfect balance in us. That is, we become a normal human being. Only in normal condition would we be able to observe the worlds within and without. Before starting we must gauze the limits, the capacity of our tools, with which we undertake the endeavor.
Umeshwari The only tool we require is mind.
Shantnu You jump to the conclusions very fast. First, we shall have to know our present mind, its composition, how it functions and how it is fed with all the data, reactions and forms its opinions; its source of information and how far we can depend on its capability! We must know about its present state of affairs, its optimum capacity to observe, react, discharge, and its real relevance to the ground realities of external/internal worlds.
Umeshwari You are assigning it a gigantic task.
Shantnu Dear, dont under-estimate it. It is a world unto itself. It has the capacity to store in it the entire knowledge of the universe.
Umeshwari But it is a tiny fellow, confined in our heads. Such a proportionless limits are really in its realm, seem irrational!
Shantnu To know the world and to acquire its total knowledge, the medium is only mind. So it is logical, it has the capacity to absorb the total knowledge.
Umeshwari Such a tiny fellow, capable of encompassing the cosmos! What a pity, we have confined it, to body levels only. 
Shantnu Nothing strange, it is through the body that we come to know of it, the universe and the self (us).
Umeshwari Why first we should know about the world and then venture inside and know it? Is knowingof the outside world necessary to know ourselves?
Shantnu By knowing external, we know internal. Otherwise we are living in objective world and our mind is always involved with them. We can persuade it inward only if its tools make it aware about the faculty of external world, as nothing that it attaches to is permanent, hence incapable of giving everlasting joy or happiness, then it would withdraw from outside, not out of ignorance or as an escape but by understanding their utilities and their relevance to it (mind). Only then would it confine itself into itself and redirect itself to inner regions and seek to know about consciousness of which it was a part, shall again become a part to recover its wholeness.
Umeshwari Seems a long journey and I was in a hurry. Atom by atom, item by item, we shall have to go along with it and try to know the objects which attract it. Instead of knowing the whole universe for that is its limit, should not we try to know the cause of its attraction, rather than the attraction itself? That would be easy and simple.
Shantnu My dear, its present attraction lies in external world, the visible world, thus entire universe is its field of attraction. Knowingly or unknowingly it is leading towards its source.
Umeshwari But its source lies in itself, as per your version, then why it seeks outside that lies inside.
Shantnu It is logical as consciousness abounds in inert and living beings, equally but, used to as we are, it observes consciousness in existence, only of physical world. And when it knows about itself, it becomes a sole master of the objective world and revels in that only. It desires on and on the body-senses and pursues relentlessly its contact with the objective world and through them it seems to enjoy their fruits.
Umeshwari Knowing about every object in the world and then bringing it back to itself involves an impossible exercise both for the knowledge and intellect. Insurmountable task lies ahead.

----------


## little-self

Shantnu Not only that, you come across as many worlds inside that the present mind boggles and leaps in the pleasant sanctum known as shells. When it cannot encounter the world outside, it conveniently creates (imagines) its own and lies composed in them.
Umeshwari I am really staggered to think about all this. Shall we really be able to come out of it or let ourselves wander with it to the words external or go with it to the shells, nursing in its realms?
Shantnu Knowing the mind is, like a lost needle, in the vast expense of the cosmos and if at all we do find it, we have to thread it by a top-class intellect, pierce all the roaming cosmos, in a garland of wisdom and put it around the cosmic consciousness.
Umeshwari To me it looks like a vast jungle, with no way inside. Every inch of land is full of dense trees, wild growth and wild life found in abundance. Above the jungle of mind, the space is full of slush of lower tendencies. How and from where to start, that is the problem. Even if we start at one point, shall it lead us across the jungle, even more severe in conditions than the one just traversed?
Shantnu First step is the most difficult one. But the trail you leave behind shall be followed by the coming generations, not that such trails do not exist already. Too many, for too many, paths are available, each promises green pastures in the realms beyond but not two of them look alike. So in this journey, each one makes one’s own trail and finds the goal alone. Others may guide us, show us directions but their directions are according to the capacity/ability of their tools, with which they had made the trails. Every path leads to individual goal. The journey is very strenuous and lonesome, but rewarding. Take courage and plunge, we may find the way. But, first let us sharpen our tools so that we cut away the unwanted weeds and pursuer our goal.
Umeshwari Shantnu, it is a very tiresome way. Can’t we pursue some other path?
Shantnu It all depends upon the goal, you want to achieve. If you want momentary pleasures, body is the vessel. In case, you want happiness, you simply create balance between heart and mind. If it is bliss, suppress the mind, channelise your emotions and ride on temporary basis. Pleasure, happiness bliss or liberation, salvation (Moksh) are one thing but ultimate-reality is just another. If you seek it, knowledge-mind-intellect-wisdom is the only path.
Umeshwari Is god, not the aim? Does not everything else subsume in HIM?
Shantnu Umesh, you as usual, jump too fast. God is an unknown ‘commodity’ to me! So, I am unable to comment on Him.
Umeshwari But is He, not an ultimate reality.
Shantnu I refuse to comment. Right now, we are discussing only the mind, nothing else. If our joint endeavor takes us to reality level and we feel there is something beyond, definitely, we shall pursue that too.
Umeshwari You are an obstinate one; always specific to the point, no aside digression. Unpopular teacher but with excellent charms!
Shantnu My child angel, in the pursuit of knowledge, there should be no ambiguity, no double meaning talk. In this pursuit, we should have a dictionary which contains one word for each subject and each and every word is complete in itself. Love means love. It has no gradation as body-love, worldly-love, fatherly, motherly, sisterly, brotherly, or friendly love. It is one love that is common in all.
Umeshwari Then a Jnani’s dictionary is very compact.
Shantnu Truth or Reality is one word. Why should we need so many words to know about one word? From the vast vocabulary of man, -a seeker------ (at this word he again grips his head with both hands and presses-it mercilessly).
Umeshwari Why this word, troubles you so much?
Shantnu Umesh, I don’t know. It has something to do with my past. He felt exhausted by putting great strain on his latent memory, to recollect the relevance of the word ‘seeker’ to his forgotten past.

----------


## little-self

Mercifully, they were relieved of the situation by the sudden arrival of Angelee, always smiling, as fresh as the ripe apples hanging overhead. It was good she lived in seclusion; otherwise her beaming smile would infer open invitation to the lonely hearts. It was Gobis love that was blossoming off-bonds which she could hardly contain.
Once Shantnu had asked her,
Dont you feel lonely here? Far away from the maddening crowds! Your son schooling at Shimla and here you both are living a life of seclusion.
No, uncle, we have found the meaning of life. We love reach other and that love sustains our lives. What more is there in the world!
This was Angelee of Gopi (her husband), an urbanite of Manali; did her graduation in a renowned college of Jesus and Mary, now prepared to live, only on love! Outside world did not exist for them except for rare trips to Shimla, Kulu and Manali to see their son, meet her parents or buy some necessities of life. Otherwise, they sustained on each other.
Shantnu loved them and so did Umeshwari. Their each gesture towards Umeshwari and now Shantnu was full of love, they spoke only one language and that was love, love in practice.
Lunch today was different than the normal routine of juice. There was a big plate of salad and two bowls of tomato soup. Angelee brought them occasional variation to avoid staleness in taste.
After lunch they sat in his room and relaxed. They observed complete silence. They even closed their eyes to avoid contact with each other. Their bodies were relaxed though minds were at the helm. Each was trying in his/her owning way, clear the weeds and carving a new trail. But plantation of tendencies had rooted deep and plucking them along with the roots, was a difficult task.
Umeshwari Gopi and Angelee are so happy. They have sufficient means to settle in any city and they wont feel at odds there as both are well educated. You know, my father, had given the orchard to me, as a gift which I further gave it to Gopi and Angelee. It was a ten acres orchard, which they have now expanded and improved. All the income goes to them, which is enough to support them, in case they settle in a city. But they prefer to live here. It seems, they get from each other, what they want. What I am angling at is, whether it is necessary to pursue knowledge and seek realms, we are unaware! Cant we live like Gopi and Angelee and he happy? After all, love is the ultimate goal. And we get it from each other, why bother our brains for higher states, whose attainment is, love too!
Shantnu Umesh, we cannot realize total love unless we understand its tributaries of attraction, attachment, affection, compassion, kindness and lastly-love itself. We have to experience each state, finally, to merge in love.
Umeshwari You had stated earlier, love could be attained through the richness of sensation, emotion and sensitivity, or by rationality and logic. The former comes by biological process of contact (it creates sensation), relation (sensation generates emotions) and finer sensitivity blooms love feelings, 
Shantnu Love achieved by this process would be local (individual and momentary.) As opposing sensations/emotions always attack, we would be swayed this or that way. For lasting and universal love rationality and logic are essential besides of course, emotional richness.
Umeshwari So emotional love is momentary and confined only to the person we love or our love pours for him. Now one last question about body love, there is Tantric way of realizing love or bliss. What is that?
Shantnu There is an ancient cult in India, known as Tantric. It is simply a way to extend ecstatic moments felt at the time of orgasm.
Umeshwari Please explain. Why do you always feel shy of talking about sensual enjoyments?
Shantnu I am not feeling shy or guilty. It is your chaste endowment that I feel a little out of the sorts. Otherwise from what I have been through, it looks like, I was a charging bull of some sort.
Umeshwari You have been deporting yourself efficiently. Kamani, Devayana are living proof of it. Now about Tantric art!
Shantnu Why are you insistent about sex and its enjoyment. Self indulgence is no enjoyment at all. Any way, Tantric cult had devised a physical science, by which bodys erotic zones (negative zone) could be controlled and made to obey. Constant practice, diabolical rituals promoted their stability powers and they indulged in sex, rituals, systematically and on prescribed rules. The ultimate purpose was to lengthen their ecstatically moments/feelings. They called these final moments as bliss. Pure hypocrisy it was. Actually, this black art of sensual enjoyment was invented too by the aristocracy. It gave them a free license to cohabit with any woman in the crowd. In a way, it was a show of mass-sex
Umeshwari Shantnu, is sex really so dominant that we revile under it and forget all the finer aspects of relationship? Why passion is so predominant in our lives?

----------


## little-self

Shantnu All other negative tendencies direct us outward to possess or to destroy but passion is biological aspect and its hunger is, seemingly, satiated by the involvement of all the five senses. Now let us forget the topic or you would rather like me to
Umeshwari No! I did not mean that, I know, no woman can hold you for long. You are a philosopher; body or its senses are merely a wayward attraction for you. Your real tools are your mind and intellect. Other impediment you remove, like you have removed your past memories.
Shantnu Umesh, nothing that exists in this world is useless or superfluous. Every object, live or inert has a specific role in the scheme of nature. Each sensation/emotion creates an idea, which again is a part of nature. Any act discharged, is also an extension of nature. Nature is not different from us. We are the nature, since we have inherited its rich treasures. It is another matter that we have dissociated ourselves from nature and are content in the enjoyment of its treasures.
Umeshwari Life is a big morass. I am confused. Is there any way to come clean out this morass?
Shantnu It is the first step, as you know, which is difficult. The second would automatically follow suit.
Umeshwari Then let me take the first step! What is mind?
Shantnu It is waves and waves of thoughts. It is not of solid mass, like our brain. But only the consciousness that observes reacts and discharges. For our convenience we can divide its function in three parts. The first we can name as gross-mind, which contacts an object and observes it. The second one makes assessment of the object, which we can call as sense of discrimination. The third one is, intellect; its function is to tell us whether the object is good or bad, for us. But to reach its (mind) third level; our mind and sense of discrimination had processed the data experienced through nineteen agencies viz. 5 sense organs, 5 senses of perception, 5five subtle airs, gross-mind, intelligence, the will and the ego. These are the nineteen agencies through whose experience our conscious makes it present workshop of knowledge. There are others also, like inherited and genetic factors. Now the ability or the capability of conscious depends upon the kind of experiences, our agencies go through. Normal conditioning of these agencies is of paramount importance. If any one of these is impaired or malfunctioning, then data sent would be trained, hence incomplete. Even if they function normally, other factors like earths atmosphere (which we shall call local henceforth) solar family, and comics as a whole, influence our lives too. As local as well as cosmic influence are of vital importance for shaping our live
Umeshwari You have taken the entire cosmos as a starting point to understand ourselves. Really, burdens of humanity are enormous. And we are like a toddler grasping the stars-nay galaxies, nay cosmos. What a great inheritance! 
Shantnu I have told you earlier each one of us is a walking universe and all is contained already in our consciousness. Only we have to awaken it afresh. 
Umeshwari Alas, instead of being infinitesimal point in the universe, I could be part of its cosmic-consciousness!

----------


## little-self

Shantnu You are very much a part of it, rather a part of the whole. But to know that, tremendous effort is needed. Now about mind; whatever object it contacts through senses, it attaches itself to that. If it likes, it develops attachment feeling or if it disapproves, it rejects. The initial contact creates feelings of like and dislike. You see, its reflexes are so quick, that immediately its three levels of observation (contact) discrimination and intellect; form opinions on the basis of its capability, arrived through such previous experiences. Its attachment to an object brings allied feelings of good/bad, gain/loss, and pleasure/pain, happiness/sorrow. All these feelings come because of its attachments. Attachment also creates the desire to possess and hoard, and the other negative tendencies take root and play havoc. Desire grows, lust, greed, anger, attachment and envy. These five negative tendencies erect (construct) a parallel identity to the conscious (ness) and is known as Ego. Whatever we desire for, crave for, we want to possess it. If others can have it, why cant not I? Greed, anger, envy are the natural outcome of our minds attachments. So curbing the desire is the key.
Umeshwari But the reach of our mind is the whole cosmos, how are we going to curb its desire to contact the entire universe and desist from desiring its objects?
Shantnu Let we begin with attachments. It is the nature of mind to contact through senses. It should not, therefore, be checked of its nature. You must have observed that mind is a ficklest thing on earth. It is not constant and it goes from one object to another and on to another till it reaches the cosmos. There it cannot establish its contact so it comes back on earth and attach with the objects, with which it had, previously attached itself. Recurring contact creates in it an urge (desire) to know more about the object. Its desire to contact again and again develops attachment with that object. First it desires a physical contact which is also natural, as it is, presently, confined in physical body and it works through its organs or senses; it wants its container or its tools (senses) to establish physical contact. As its field of operational area is vast, sense of greed also grows in it to possess them all. Since it is physically impossible, it derives its body to increase its capacity and enlarge its sphere of influence. A few of its containers under its wile designs expand their area of influence. As its greed increases, so do the possessions of the container (body) increase? Vast empires are built on the destruction of suffering humanity. By now, it has assumed an identity of I. This I (ego) is associated with its possessions. It I is the master of its empire where its writ is regulated and obeyed.
If we train our negative tendencies, objective worlds possessions become automatic. And in the course of possessing, greed, anger, envy and pride are handy tools. A man beset with these tendencies leaps downward and is degraded in the realms of perversion. If on the other hand it (mind) directs itself towards the positive tendencies, goodwill, universal brotherhood prevails on earth.
Umeshwari Is attachment that bad?
Shantnu Attachment is not bad. With it we establish relationship, brother hood and oneness of humanity. But when it comes under the spell of negative tendencies, prompted by desires, attachment becomes the source of unhappiness, loss and sorrow.
Umeshwari How it becomes the source of unhappiness?
Shantnu Take my case. I was attached to Kamani, Devayana; I dont know how many others. What I sought in them? If it was body love, I should have been satisfied with any one of them. If it was beauty, they all were beautiful. But my attachment had sprung towards them by the desire of lust. And lust is a fuel contained in every womans body. I sought to fulfill my desire of lust, with any beautiful woman, I came into contact. Whether they used me or I used their bodies, is unimportant. Each sought the fulfillment of lust. But lust does not grow in the bodies but in mind. If we have to satiate lust, we shall have to fulfill it at mental level, not at body level. My subservience to one negative tendency of lust, brought in me its allies, greed envy and anger. If I possess a beautiful body of woman, my ego simmers in pride but if someone else, holds that body, my ego is hurt and I am ready to harm him. Here my tools are hatred and anger borne of envy. So, all the negative tendencies work in unison

----------


## little-self

us a tendency to hoard all that we (mind) like. Discard all that we dislike. After all how much wealth can we acquire! How much natural resources, beauty can we hoard! All the riches of the world would not satisfy the hunger of a greedy. And greedy is the most miserly person on earth. He not only hoards whatever he had but keeps on acquiring by fair or foul means, more and more, depriving their usefulness to the needy, but keeping them in his stores to decay and rot. We need a house, a few necessities of life and a partner to share them with. But we acquire disproportionate to our basic needs. Nature has its treasurers for all humanity to share but a few greedy in the name of king (state) or Religion, control these treasures for personal profit. There are sufficient food grains to feed all the months on earth but every day there are news of people dying of hunger. A few are controlling, what was meant for all. In the name of valor or pride, wars are fought to extend the boundaries. But is it possible to divide the earth? Boundaries only exist in our minds, hence cant be carved out on earth. Can we pierce the earth and divide in small segments? Greed, pride, envy and lust are the pillars on which stands the mansion of the mind (ego).
Shantnu Well said. We should not lose our steam on the topics which are self-evident to us. We know negative as well as positive tendencies arise from mind. And desire is the only cause of their growth. It is also known that as many desires we (mind) create our liberation/salvation period lengthen likewise. As each desire has to be fulfilled and we might have to take as many births as the number of desires, but fulfilled they must be. It is the unshakable rule of the nature.
Umeshwari You mean, every desire that creeps in our mind, has to be fulfilled. Each and every desire!
Shantnu Yes madam. Our will power is the strongest sense in us. It is part of the cosmic-will. It was the will which created the universe. Intense desire in us impels energy forces to concentrate on the subject of our resolve. Intense concentration focus energy at one point and this increases our will power. To which direction concentrated energy is unleashed weaker forces sway under its assaults and the results are devastating.
Umeshwari You mean if an ugly (person) develops his will power, he can win me over, or a weakling after acquiring will power, could win wars? 
Shantnu History is witness. In both cases, the will, will conquer.
Umeshwari Even against my will!
Shantnu Not if your will power is equally potent.
Umeshwari I shudder at such a prospect. Anyway you are there to save me. Now about the villainous desires. Either we should fulfill them immediately or run the risk of so many births.
Shantnu There is another way also. We can lessen our desires, and overcome the remaining, which are mostly irrelevant. Wherever our mind is attracted or attached, we should try to acquire knowledge about those subjects, their good/bad points. Utilizing the good for the benefit of others and rejecting the bad as not worth consideration. That way mind can be brought back and diverted to finer objectives in life.
Umeshwari By that you imply, we should take away our mind from the external after having understood it and divert in inward. What actually is the inside?
Shantnu When you come to that state of mind; you will realize, your mind just wasted itself on the external as everything it saw, contacted outside, and already existed in mind. Only it was not aware of its depth. After shedding away flimsy covers of ignorance, finally it dawns on it (mind), that whole world existed in it and it was wastefully pursuing journey in the far of cosmos. Pleasure, joy and happiness that it sought from worldly objects, are really vested in him (mind). Countless lives are spent in realizing this fact.

----------


## little-self

Umeshwari Greed is equally destructive. Second outcome of desire and attachment, creates in us a tendency to hoard all that we (mind) like. Discard all that we dislike. After all how much wealth can we acquire! How much natural resources, beauty can we hoard! All the riches of the world would not satisfy the hunger of a greedy. And greedy is the most miserly person on earth. He not only hoards whatever he had but keeps on acquiring by fair or foul means, more and more, depriving their usefulness to the needy, but keeping them in his stores to decay and rot. We need a house, a few necessities of life and a partner to share them with. But we acquire disproportionate to our basic needs. Nature has its treasurers for all humanity to share but a few greedy in the name of king (state) or Religion, control these treasures for personal profit. There are sufficient food grains to feed all the months on earth but every day there are news of people dying of hunger. A few are controlling, what was meant for all. In the name of valor or pride, wars are fought to extend the boundaries. But is it possible to divide the earth? Boundaries only exist in our minds, hence cant be carved out on earth. Can we pierce the earth and divide in small segments? Greed, pride, envy and lust are the pillars on which stands the mansion of the mind (ego).
Shantnu Well said. We should not lose our steam on the topics which are self-evident to us. We know negative as well as positive tendencies arise from mind. And desire is the only cause of their growth. It is also known that as many desires we (mind) create our liberation/salvation period lengthen likewise. As each desire has to be fulfilled and we might have to take as many births as the number of desires, but fulfilled they must be. It is the unshakable rule of the nature.
Umeshwari You mean, every desire that creeps in our mind, has to be fulfilled. Each and every desire!
Shantnu Yes madam. Our will power is the strongest sense in us. It is part of the cosmic-will. It was the will which created the universe. Intense desire in us impels energy forces to concentrate on the subject of our resolve. Intense concentration focus energy at one point and this increases our will power. To which direction concentrated energy is unleashed weaker forces sway under its assaults and the results are devastating.
Umeshwari You mean if an ugly (person) develops his will power, he can win me over, or a weakling after acquiring will power, could win wars? 
Shantnu History is witness. In both cases, the will, will conquer.
Umeshwari Even against my will!
Shantnu Not if your will power is equally potent.
Umeshwari I shudder at such a prospect. Anyway you are there to save me. Now about the villainous desires. Either we should fulfill them immediately or run the risk of so many births.
Shantnu There is another way also. We can lessen our desires, and overcome the remaining, which are mostly irrelevant. Wherever our mind is attracted or attached, we should try to acquire knowledge about those subjects, their good/bad points. Utilizing the good for the benefit of others and rejecting the bad as not worth consideration. That way mind can be brought back and diverted to finer objectives in life.
Umeshwari By that you imply, we should take away our mind from the external after having understood it and divert in inward. What actually is the inside?
Shantnu When you come to that state of mind; you will realize, your mind just wasted itself on the external as everything it saw, contacted outside, and already existed in mind. Only it was not aware of its depth. After shedding away flimsy covers of ignorance, finally it dawns on it (mind), that whole world existed in it and it was wastefully pursuing journey in the far of cosmos. Pleasure, joy and happiness that it sought from worldly objects, are really vested in him (mind). Countless lives are spent in realizing this fact.

----------


## little-self

Gopi announced their dinner time. Boiled vegetables, ample salad they partook and left for a stroll. Noon time discussions had exercised their minds and they felt exhausted. Fresh mountainous air pumped pure oxygen in their lungs and again they reverberated with vigor. At seven they came back and resumed their dialogue in her room. Gradually their bodies had adjusted to new routine and, without any visible indication, moved or behaved accordingly. His room became convenient for meditation and conversation, during afternoon. Whereas in her room they preferred to remain in natural dress, and while holding each other, talked and relaxed. Their contact of bodies was always spontaneous uninhibited and natural. Their mutual exploration had stopped. Now they basked in each others beauty, beauty of bodies and personalities. As the level of their discussions progressed, they automatically extricated from each other and supported themselves individually.
Umeshwari Is it possible to realize Reality, without love?
Shantnu No.
Umeshwari Love between man and woman is essential!
Shantnu Of course, realization of reality is impossible for a person, who has not loved. A man, who has not loved a woman, cant hope for realization.
Umeshwari Loving is alright, without being loved!
Shantnu Umesh, it is our love that we seek and feel in others. If our heat is bereft of love feelings, others love would simply be contacting a stony heart. Unless love blooms in us, we are unaware of its feelings, hence, unable to respond. Respond, we shall, but in lower forms. That would be bestial combats not loves envelopment. As regards love between man and woman it is not a love between two genders but meeting of energies, positive and negative. Contact between man and a woman is not a love between two genders but meeting of energies, positive and negative. Contact between them created existence. Our origin is because of their contact. If they remain separate, life process would stop. Their very composition in nature created likewise life, in living as was well in inert. Nothing that exists in nature is a single gender. Male cells exist side by side the female cells. If nature exists on this principle, contact of man and woman is natural. And love is the final outcome of their meeting. The initial force of attraction in opposite energies is the binding force of love. It is not only a force but a bond that knits the whole universe in one unit. Outwardly, all may appear multifarious or separate but there is definite bond that unites them all. It is this bond that compels us to seek our roots. The cosmos are on move along with all their existence; where it is going, to the nether world? It is moving towards its source. Similarly, evolutionary process of life, is also moving, progressing towards a goal and that goal is its source. Genes tell us to move towards lost goal
Umeshwari Sorry for interruption, but it is a fact; I once saw a tele-film of Christopher, a naturist geologist. It began with a big lake which was richly populated with different varieties of fishes. What struck me was, all the fishes were moving towards opposite direction. All were moving against the flow of water. They were going towards the source of water. But the lake had been formed with the waters of a stream coming from up hills. Its source was about 200 km. from the big lake and there were scores of falls en-route. But the fishes were overcoming them, by jumping and crawling along the crevices but the most startling part was; they sometimes did very unnatural act. When confronted with big waterfalls, which they could not jump over or negotiate, they simply came out of the water and crawled and jumped on the stream banks. Majority of them died out of water, but a few had made it to the upper waters. By the time, some of them reached the small lake, situated at the top of a hill, they had evolved through many a generations, as their forefathers had perished on the way and those who reached the source, were their great grand children. This indicates the succeeding generations had received the message about the source, through genes.

----------


## little-self

Shantnu Right you are. And love is our source. As fishes natural habitat, is water, our is earth,satmosphere which is composed of sound, image and air. Images and sound stored in earths atmosphere are our subtle bodies. Whatever sound we create is stored in space along with the image we reflect. They are permanently stored not only in earths atmosphere but they roam in cosmos. Airs barrier is its (earth) atmosphere but sound and images roam around for ever. These are stored in chronological form. At one point, images leave the sound and sound alone travels ahead. These two are, really our waters (natural habitat), with whose help, we shall go back to our original source. 
Umeshwari How is that, I dont get you?
Shantnu Umesh, you notice from TV that an anchors voice and image reach us simultaneously. His/her voice and image dont run to us, but are carried by pulses and pulses are composed of particles. It means sound and images, come to us via particles. And particles never evaporate. They are there forever. Someday, we will be able to hear our old voices, see our old images, created in past lives. These pulses were created by our bodies and transmitted by sound vibrations; the same pulses we generate and transmit through our sound and image, to the entire universe.
Umeshwari It means the past and present pulses generated by us are stored in particles for ever.
Shantnu Not only that but even the pulses generated by inert world, are also stored for ever.
Umeshwari That also indicate particles are conscious and they have immense storage capacity.
Shantnu Our head is small, smaller still is our brain and its cells are even still smaller. Imagine the size of the conscious which abides in them. We can presume the size of consciousness (mind) is equal to that of a particle. This small particle of ours is capable of storing the total knowledge of the cosmos. Scientist will, someday, invent a pulse-meter capable of decoding all the stored voices and images, in those particles.
Umeshwari What kind of energy empower them to function?
Shantnu Madam, scientists have gone to the sub-atom field level and have found that three fourth parts of the particles is vacant (space) and the remaining one fourth is a mass moving around at an astronomical speed. They are real unifier of the cosmos and their living conscious too. They take their energy from love, whose source is also love. And love is not energy. It is the creator of energy. You know, love is not explosive but sublime. And the nature of particles is also sublime.
Umeshwari But, love sometimes takes the forms of voluptuousness, lust and passion.
Shantnu When explosive energy field engulfs it, it degenerates in the company of lower tendencies but it never loses its original nature. Only, lower tendencies give it different forms. You must have observed, the particles absorb heat and cold but remain in constant form. They are excellent absorbent of heat, cold or their numerous variations but they themselves are unaffected.
Umeshwari So we have to concentrate our mind to its original state and that is possible only if we withdraw it from objective world. But wont we constrict it by withdrawing from external world? 
Shantnu We have just known the size of our conscious is very small like a particle but it is linked to cosmic consciousness via dancing particles, abounding the entire universe.
Umeshwari That shows by withdrawing we dont lose contact with the world outside but become rather, more aware. How to do that?
Shantnu Going by the same route, pulses had transmitted the sound and images. When our mind contacts an object, a sensation arises in our body. Pulses seemingly enter our pours and via nerves, create sensation. Picking their impulse from brain cells, emotion engulfs us. The mind decodes these emotions and an idea (thought) is born. In other way, if we want to recollect or remember a scene, a person or an association, our mind focuses at the relevant memory chamber (center); it scans and segregates the emotions stored therein. But there are trillions of emotions in each of its memory center and each caters to one subject only

----------


## little-self

Umeshwari What is the difference between the storage system of space and brain?
Shantnu Baser life, engrossed in lower tendencies, exude similar sounds and images, which are stored in lower levels of earths atmosphere. As earths atmosphere is the basis for our life on earth, so anything relating to earth, is confined within its atmosphere. Vibrations of lower tendencies remain within earths atmosphere. As the level of thoughts assumes more subtle forms their sound and images rise above the confines of earth and reach higher levels. But our mind is choosy. It has developed a sense of likes/dislikes, good/bad, gain/loss etc. and it attaches itself more towards positive side than the negative. So baser emotions (ideas) though initially stored at lower levels but mind relegate them further to its far niches.
Umeshwari But there are subtle ideas in its repository, such as, its own creations (shells). The world it has created with its imaginations, not based on actual experience but entirely its creations: Are those also stored in the brain cells?
Shantnu Positively. As ideas are the language of decoded emotions, the ideas (thoughts) it store in the cells, are as a result of its (senses) experiences, as well as the ones it created in its imagination. What it could not enjoy through its normal mediums of senses, it creates similar, even better situations (in its imagination) and revels in them. The emotional content of these emotions is a bit stale; thats why it hankers after worldly objects again and again. But its (mind) power of imagination is as potent as that of the creational force. Besides taking pleasure from objective world it creates a better world in its imagination and enjoys their subtle fruits.
Umeshwari Then what is the difference between the two? In one case it contacts the external world and in second it creates its own world but in both the cases it enjoys their fruits in subtle form.
Shantnu First idea (thought) was born as a result of actual experience or via visual contact, whereas the second one is based on delusion created by it (mind).
Umeshwari Then imagination has further made our task more complicated. Firstly, it is the incomplete data received via incompetent nineteen agencies and to top that it (mind) has created its own agencies like, fantasy, auto-suggestion, imagination and intuition etc.
Shantnu Auto-suggestion and intuition are quite different. Auto suggestion is a means to correct its direction whereas intuition comes from deeper regions, which are out of its reach. 
Umeshwari It is really a wile fellow. It craves for enjoyment and gets it from any source or it creates, recreate its own worlds, situations, persons or conditions and try to experience the same enjoyment from them by exciting similar emotions. Now I get your points. I will try to trace back the origin of an idea. My mind now thinks that I love you. The idea of love is based on the emotional attachments I have developed with you. And the cause of my emotions was a unique sensation, I felt in your company which I had not felt with others as strongly as I did with you. Those sensations were the result of initial contact when my mind, through its agencies, felt attracted by your body charms, beauty and the contours with which you disposed yourself. Your pulses or mind entered my pores and my body exuded those vibrations in the shape of sensations. So my memory cells have stored these love feelings the intense moments when I feel strong emotions in your company. When I am sitting alone, in my memory, I remember that moment, every detail of our contact and I feel thrilled. Even when you are lying in the next room your memory gives me more pleasant feelings than your actual presence. It shows initially body contact is essential but when one loves a person as I do, then one can sustain on pleasant memories alone. The body is relegated to personality which too transforms in to a memory.
Shantnu Rightly observed. But mind has another aspect also, a dangerous one. It seeks shelter
Umeshwari Mind and shelter! These two are opposite poles, as it is the mind can, which can make a man realize the Reality and also make, him master of the world! Genius, scholars, scientists, great generals, explorers, astronauts and what not, it can create if its energies are channeled that way. Or it can make top-class criminals, despots, evil geniuses, if baser tendencies are focused this way. It can take a man to dizzy heights in arts and music and other forms of finer qualities or it can make him a Satan. Both ways mind achieves the optimums. But it seeks shelter! I am baffled by your statement. Sometimes you become a dangerous teacher.

----------


## little-self

Shantnu You have tagged me with too many epithets
Umeshwari Oh, no, epithets and that too for you!
Shantnu I know I am still a living entity. But the adjective and the prefixes, you are tagging to, is a dead person. Previously you said I am a philosopher. I know I am not a philosopher. So I did not protest because if I am called a person that I am not, the fault lies with the person who categorizes me as such. And if on the other hand, I am labeled with a quality that I possess, again I am not bothered or elated because I know that already.
Umeshwari Such equanimity only a philosopher possess.
Shantnu Umesh possess word forebodes the sense of pride, whereas the fact is, I possess nothing. When you met me I had nothing valuable with me except a cloth bag
Umeshwari By the way, what that bag contains? Perhaps, it might contain a key to your past.
Shantnu Surely, a key to my past, but not a key with which I can open my closed door of lost memory.
Umeshwari But by your knowledge, it is obvious, you are
Shantnu Use the word seeker. Now I do not mind. It bothers me no longer. I have come to know that my memory loss (relating to my past-person) is not connected with any accident or incident. I have thoroughly analyzed; it is not a case of memory lapse otherwise I would not be able to use my knowledge (intellect) which, definitely I acquired before I lost my memory! I recollect every book I read, but cant recall where I read them. Past people, past places and past relationships are completely wiped out except a bit of intellect, which I have, seemingly regained by digressing with you. So I am not going to open my bag till I regain my past, of course, you can, if you desire so.
Umeshwari Some day, I will. Now about shelter aspect of mind! 
Shantnu Our mind, powerful as it is, sometimes behaves at such a low level that it seems illogical to associate it with zenith heights it is capable of achieving. It becomes so weak that even weaklings (in animal categories) become giants, when compared to it in that state of level. By its nature of contact, desires impel it for attachments, affection and love. Where it does not receive a positive response, either it grabs that object and destroys it or it conceives a better one in its imagination. But, when it is over-powered with intense feeling of liking, it obstinately remains attached. Danger to life, self humiliation, abuses or thrashing does not shy it way. But in the height of passion, it derives its vessels to that object. You might have seen people trailing you like a dog. You may spurn, abuse or even threaten them with dire consequences, but under the influence of their passion, they are braced to you, like a vine. They are so much enamored of you, they will submit, yield, degrade to any depth just to hear your voice, a whiff of concern or a word of sympathy would enthrall them and they would swoon in joy.
Umeshwari But, its their weak will-power, lack of love and sympathy, that prompts such behavior.
Shantnu Right, but weak will-power is also the state of our mind. It is the same mind that scales Mount Everest and it is the same mind that bends before your beauty. Mutual love creates sense of equanimity, whereas in the present case, the supplicant is displaying his weakness of character. He is not even in the grip of positive or negative tendencies. He is devoid of them. Even his passion is not charged completely under the spell of his weak mind.
Umeshwari May be his weakness is the result of denied benefits of society; or he is really in love. Madness of love stoops a man to any levels.
Shantnu Denial of benefit should not weaken a person; he should endeavor to rise above them. As regards, madness of love, love does not deprave or degrade a person but on the other hand, makes him fully contained, like Gopi and Angelee. Love does not beg or borrow. It does not require two persons to love but just be one-self. You say that you love me. Have I so far responded to your love? But you have not supplicated yourself, or submitted like a weakling. You are, as I observe, full of self-confidence. If ever, I also love you, like you do, we shall be fully contained in each other. It is not your fault. My heart has not, as yet, developed such strong emotions, which could turn them into love. Not that I am feeling barren. I am intensely involved with you and I have strong feelings of liking but love has not bloomed in me so far.
Umeshwari Now, I understand what you are deriving at; submission, cowardice and pity, deceit and betrayal are also its characteristics. Are these inherited or acquired?

----------


## MANICHAEAN

aaaaa

----------


## little-self

> aaaaa


Thanks for the enlightening comment! Love&regards

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Bbbbb

----------


## little-self

> Bbbbb


Highly enlightening comments.lov& regards

----------


## little-self

Shantnu Weaker aspects breed because of selfishness. In case a person is strong, intelligent, hard working and zestful, he either acquires or grabs what he wants. But those who cannot do either go into their shells or submit and compromise with the situation. They go on compromising till their self-respect is totally defused and they become mental wrecks. They stoop so low that others take pity on them and spurn them. They accept it and stoop still more.
Umeshwari Shantnu, this talk has depressed me and I want no more of this. Please love me, my energies are famished. Perhaps I too have stooped low in your esteem but I dont care.
Shantnu Umesh, darling, if it pleases you, I can go to my lowest levels just to be near you, when you are away even for a few moments; I anxiously wait for your presence. Your temporary absence creates a vacuum in me that only, your presence fills. I am not that fortunate yet, that I could live on your pleasant memories.
He held her in his strong arms and closed his eyes. He could not digest the fact that such a beautiful and intelligent woman was in his arms. That she loved him, the very thought burst his hearts seams and joy out flowed, which he could hardly contain and share it with her, with trembling body and sublime mind. Such intense feelings infected her body also and she sought more and more of his bodys shelter. Here, her shelter was not of weakness of mind as with him her mind winged off and she lay with him, in complete surrender of herself. In him, she found love, though at the moment he did not realize, it was his love that had attracted him to her.
Fifth night, they spent in each others warmth but realization has dawned upon them that their physical selves were drifting apart. They needed each other, sustained on each other but identity of each was contracting itself from the external world and containing in itself. Both had tasted the glow of their consciousness which attracted them more than the superfluous glamour, of material world. Now more than seeking from each other, they began seeking inside. Having been there recently, they relished it fervently.
Next day, sitting in her lawn, savoring the sweetness of her orchard filling the airs, wafting through the wildness of the mountainous forests, both drank their freshness and their emotions displayed the tipsiness in their general behavior, talk and melancholy mood.
Umeshwari I foresee our parting time in near, so I want to get the maximum fulfillment during our remaining days here. 
Shantnu Umesh does physical presence matter! You, yourself, were telling me, you enjoyed our memories more than physical proximity. Every phase has its charm and each phase leaves its memory in the shape of pulses in our brain cells.
Umeshwari Everything in the world has form and name; of what shape is our mind, even though it is subtle?
Shantnu You know, every object in nature when it is on its zenith it glows as beauty, expressing out it emits signals of love which are sublime but effulgent. Consciousness too is love and its nature is effulgence, which it draws from cosmos, which again is a splendor of unique brightness. Our conscious (mind) is an invisible spot in our forehead which glows with concentrated bodys currents emitting from spinal cord (kundalani). You see, when positive and negative body currents meet they emit a powerful charge, which is stored in the batteries of spinal cord. From them its pulses travel to brain cells, which transmit their message via nerves. Our consciousness hovers over brain cells and makes us aware of the world.
Umeshwari You mean, our awareness lies in our memory cells.
Shantnu Exactly, our consciousness does not contact the outside world directly. Whatever our agencies (senses) observe, they send the data to the brain cells, which store it and the hovering mind picks the signals. It all takes place simultaneously giving the impression that it was the mind that observed.
Umeshwari But you said previously, it is our conscious (mind) which observe.
Shantnu Conscious has two channels of contact with the external world. One through senses and the second is direct. But in both the cases, it is the conscious (concentrated body currents) that invigorate our senses and necessary sensations ensue and transmit those (sensation/pulses) to the brain from where they initially arose.
Umeshwari You mean, first our memory cells capture the impression of sound and images and thereafter the mind becomes conscious of them.
Shantnu Take my case, I have lost my memory. Though my consciousness is in good condition but it is unable to uncover or detect those pulses, relating to my past (person), or, whatever we want to recollect past images, our mind finds them in the storage of brain cells.
Umeshwari But we perceive the external world directly

----------

